# Samson Is Coming Home!



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

So.... many many of you have followed the story of our soon to be dog, formerly known as Max. 

If you'd like to catch up on his sad start to life, you can find it here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...s/188138-used-unwanted-hero-happy-ending.html

If you'd like to catch up on some of MY story and how we came to decide we needed a rescue pup, you can find it here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...50-adopting-goldens-probably-bad-breeder.html

BUT MOST IMPORTANTLY this is a new start - for us and for him! Thank you to his Dog-God-Father Danny - there are really no words to describe how incredible it was for Danny to swoop in and take a HUGE chance and say "that's it, I'm going to get him!" and just like that spend two days in the car to get him home to us!

Here is why we have decided to name him Samson....

Samson means "sun." There is a video posted in Danny's thread about Andy, where Danny is out with him swimming and running around in the grass. Andy is in the middle of chemo and by all counts an old dog, but he is so happy that you cannot tell at all! The song Danny picked was a song with "sunshine" in it. The first time (of several) that I watched that video, I thought _I want to be this good to a dog, I want my dog to be this happy_. It was one of the most inspirational things I have ever seen. I want to keep the promise Danny made to the woman who surrendered him, and I want to keep my promise to Danny, that Samson will live the life of a prince. If I am ever not feeling well, or tired, or just busy, and maybe need that extra little bit of motivation to go ahead and take him to the park - I want to think of that video of Andy and remember what kind of doggy-mom I want to be. So, a name that means "sunshine" - for Andy's video, and because this precious boy will be sunshine in our lives, I can already tell. Plus Sammy rhymes with Danny 

I was originally going to get him on Sunday, but plans have changed and I am headed to Tennessee this afternoon and will meet Danny to get him around 7pm. I can hardly stand how excited I am! 

I will let Danny fill in the story up to this point... and I will post pictures and stories after tonight!

arty: Party for Samson and you are ALL invited!! I cannot say enough how touched I have been by the people on this forum - truly amazing people who clearly love these dogs and are willing to move mountains for them. Y'all are an inspiration!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I Love that name! One of my friend's Goldens was named Samson- he was such a gentle giant and I loved him so much. We lost him at 14 years but he had a wonderful life, going to work with her (in a church with Montessori school) every day. 

I cannot wait for photos and a full update. Danny and you should write a book!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

And since Samson means sun, this is appropriate!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

This is the best story I've ever followed. I want to write a book about Samson and his journey.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a great ending for Samson!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Sampson!arty2:arty::headbang2:banana::rockon: :appl:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> I Love that name! One of my friend's Goldens was named Samson- he was such a gentle giant and I loved him so much. We lost him at 14 years but he had a wonderful life, going to work with her (in a church with Montessori school) every day.
> 
> I cannot wait for photos and a full update. Danny and you should write a book!


Ohhhh, that's so sweet!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Another Sun song to welcome Samson to the life of a prince.... and GRF.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

I love the name Samson! I am sure he is getting an amazing home; he really will live the life of a prince!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

What a beautiful story. It was fate! All of it. Welcome to the good life, Samson!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you all!! :heartbeat

I'm leaving work to get the car ready for him and grab some lunch and a BIG cup of coffee, and then I'll head out on my grand adventure. Can't wait to post pictures when we get back!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

He already has a vet appointment for next week for a thorough check up, booster shots and HW test/preventative, and to schedule his tutoring. LOL - that is what my step-dad told his Rottweiler - he was going to get tutored instead of neutered


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caroline*

So very happy for [email protected]

sure you HOLD TIGHT TO him and have a collar that won't slip over his neck.
Do you have a fenced yard?
Never leave him outside alone!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very happy for you!! I love the name Sampson!! What a wonderful new beginning for this beautiful boy!! I know he will be so loved and finally have the life that he deserves!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Yay I am so happy!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Wonderful news. That's great that you get to meet Samson (and Danny) tonight. Looking forward to your next update and pictures ....(Drive carefully)


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

So exciting!!! 
Another sunshine song to the mix.
This one always reminds me of my dad (RIP)


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

So happy for your family. Cannot wait to see pics of Sampson in his forever home with his forever family. Everyone hit the jackpot!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

THIS?

Makes me SOOOOO happy!!! I was rooting for you and I cheered out loud when I heard Danny was heading out to pick up Max and that he was coming to his forever home with you. I love the name Samson, too, and the story that comes with it. He looks like such a happy dog - he has no idea the happy life in store for him! 

Can't wait to hear how his introduction to your family goes!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

So very happy for everyone and especially Samson for getting a perfect new home! Can't wait to see pictures. Huge congratulations!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a lovely name, I am sure he will fit just perfectly into your family. Wishing you many years of fun-filled adventures and wonderful memories.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

On my phone - will read later. It's been really crazy trying to get out of here (work and then home!) but I am finally hitting the road! Got his bed, collar (temp until the cute one I ordered off Etsy comes!), water and bowl, extra tough Nylabone, brush...I think that's it. Hope I'm not forgetting anything. Husband is headed back from filling up the car and I'm off! Can't wait to update that I have him!!!!


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

Safe travels and congrats!! I've been following all of the threads too and am so happy for everybody involved, especially Samson! (LOVE the name btw! Lol!)


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Safe journey! That is a great name and I love that you honored Andy with it. Danny and Jane are heroes, in so many ways!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I look forward to seeing your family and him, lots of updates, pictures, this is such a GREAT thing that happened.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics! What an amazing story...pulled together by some amazing people and one incredibly lucky dog.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow!! I'm so excited for you! Samson is a great name.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I think I have cried my way through this thread. I love the name Sampson and your reason for choosing it absolutely made me laugh through the tears of wonderful emotions. I will be so excited to see updates and pictures. Please have a safe trip. Give Danny a hug from all of us!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Safe travels! Smiling from ear to ear now! Give Danny a hug for me when you see him!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Cant wait to hear that you now have him and see even more pics! This was all about fate..something helped all this along.. Truly an awesome story. I am loving these threads!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Caroline 162-I am so very happy for you and your famly.

Not only does Samson look like my boy that I adopted 2 years ago from my CHS, but he sounds a lot like him.

My boy fit in perfectly, was an absolute sweetheart, needed no adjustment period at all. I've never seen a dog that needed a family as much as my boy did. I think Samson is the same.

I can hear your little ones squealing now........they will probably be fussing about who gets to feed him, walk him, brush him, all of it.

You and your family have fun with this wonderful boy. So looking foreward to your updates.

Safe travels.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

So happy that you are adopting Samson! I can't wait to see pictures of him in his new home


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caroline*

Safe travels to you, Danny and Samson.
Can't wait to see pics and to hear how much your family loves him!


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

Wonderful Wonderful Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am so happy for you and your family and for Sampson!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

LOVE the name for him and the meaning behind it 
Am so happy for you and for Samson and am sure that he is going to have a fantastic life with your family. I can't wait for your update when you have collected him from Danny!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Stuck in traffic... Thank you for all the well wishes. I am so honored to have Samson and all the credit for this rescue goes to Danny!

I brought my eight year old Sophia with me so she can pet him on the way home


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Can't wait to hear all about his homecoming!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Caroline, you and your daughter are probably pretty frustrated being in traffic, anxious to meet your new handsome fella Wishing you all a joyous first meeting and a lifetime of happy adventures! Waiting with bated breath for the new family portrait


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Where are you stuck?

Max


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

How you made it through traffic!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caroline*

Caroline

Drive safely. Can't wait to hear that you're all home safely!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay, so glad he's on his way to a lovely life with your family  Have a safe drive and I shall look forward to your next update.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Still waiting for updates!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Drive safely.
Hopefully everyone is home soon


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

Such a wonderful story. I am thankful for so many good souls. Congratulations on getting Samson. Blessings and many years of joy and happinesssssss. I want to go to the party but I am in DC. We'll cheer for you from here! Wuju!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

SORRY!! It was a loooong trip, traffic, etc. but we are HOME! Sammy is doing great! I have a few pictures and the short version of his trip home, will catch up tomorrow after some sleep! Danny is still on the road - please send prayers for a safe rest of his trip!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the update. We look forward to many happy photos and stories to come.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I know I'll be checking this thread tomorrow morning!! Glad you made it home. I hope Danny has a safe trip back home.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

So so happy with this story and happy ending. Can't wait for pics and more stories!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Samson is GORGEOUS! And he knows it - he was VERY impressed with himself in the mirror, and he likes having his picture taken  

Isn't he beautiful? And my husband says it's handy that he's exactly the color of our floors LOL!




























Playing with his Duckie from his Dog-God-Father - still his favorite toy!










Looking to see where Daddy went










I have a bunch of pictures from our trip on my iPhone and will post those tomorrow, and of course I'll take more new pictures when it's light and I don't have to use the yucky flash!

Today was really crazy for me, and the reason I'm so exhausted I can barely put words down... Work was normal in the morning, and then Danny called to suggest meeting before Sunday, and I was THRILLED at the idea. I am, however, a major planner - so sudden roadtrip stressed me out. I made plans to leave work early, which of course meant that everything suddenly started to fall apart and I had to quickly put out a bunch of fires. I finished up and ran home to change clothes and gather dog supplies, and my husband ran to gas up the car. It was 2:30 and I was leaving at 3. My husband came back and... locked my keys in the car AND couldn't find the spare!!! Did I mentioned I was kind of high strung BEFORE he did that already? He turned the house upside down while I called the locksmith, who broke into the car in like one minute. 

My 8 year old Sophia and I finally got on the road at 3:30 (I'm sorry Danny!) and got stuck in traffic about an hour outside of Little Rock (sorry Danny!) We were so excited it was paaaainful to sit there on the interstate not moving. Finally we got past that and called Danny and he was only about 10 miles away - we were headed toward each other on I-40  We found a place to meet - a campground across from a bunch of rest stops.

Sammy and Danny got out of the car and it was obvious that those two were in love! I gave Danny a big hug from me and all of you and then we went over the to picnic benches to get to know each other. Samson was nervous and wagging his tail at the same time. It was a VERY brief tenuous start and then we were best buddies. It is just VERY clear that this poor sweet dog has been locked in a kennel for six months - every single new person, sound, etc. he is nervous about FOR ABOUT ONE SECOND. It's amazing - he wants SO badly to be friendly and happy and well-adjusted, I have never seen anything like it, a dog that gets spooked and recovers within the same second. 

We visited for a long long time - I have some really cute pictures of Samson at the campground. He was playful, affectionate, and goofy. He had a stick that he DESPERATELY wanted to keep, but let me take it out of his mouth. There were other dogs at the campground and Samson was interested but not trying to run to them or bark. I mean just over all amazing amazing dog!!

The drive home at first he sat with his head on my shoulder, and then laid in Sophia's lap while she petted him. 

We got home and Samson just ran from room to room discovering things. He leaped onto the couch OVER the back!! Silly boy! He ran around the backyard and came every time I called him. He was so funny when he would do something like stick his nose on a piano key and it made a sound he jumped up like he was startled, but then started wagging his tail and did it again. Danny - you brought me a musician dog 

He spent the first half of me typing this message laying on the couch next to me insisting on getting petted. Then he jumped off, grabbed the stuffed duck that Danny got him, and went to lay down in his doggy bed across the room, where he is FAST asleep. I want to take a picture but don't want to wake him... aaah that old dilemma (my kids learned to sleep through the flash photography LOL!)

Thank you ALL for you prayers and support! Most especially, again and again, thank you to Danny for this leap of faith!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

GOOD NIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

​


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so very, very happy for you and your family!!! Danny is so wonderful for rescuing Samson from his terrible life. Now he can live the life of a Prince!! I love the story of how you came up with the name Samson. Wonderful tribute to Andy...whom we all loved!! I want to thank Danny and you for giving this boy a new life of love and happiness!!! Sleep well tonight...looks like Samson is comfy in his new bed!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great story. Thanks for the update. Samson is gorgeous.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sampson is beautiful!! Thanks so much for giving him a forever home and Danny, thanks so much for rescuing him!! Such an amazing story that makes me grin!!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

So glad that all the driving went well and at last you have your longed for dog in the house. I love the name. Dogs that have had a tough time like this often settle really quickly as they are so grateful for everything you do for them.
Lovely that you took your daughter with you, that really helps with the bonding for him.
Good luck and looking forward to more photos and news when you have recovered.
What Danny has done for this dog is truly wonderful.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful ending to a whirlwind rescue and adoption story. Sweet dreams Sammy, but when you wake up this morning just know you are in your forever home where you will be loved and cherished for the rest of your life. Plus you have several hundred virtual aunties and uncles all around the world wishing the very best for you! You are one special special boy! 

Wow! This was quite the adventure and I'm just reading it, not actually physically experiencing it! 

Congrats to all!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So happy to wake up to this update!! He is absoutely a cute, lovely, goofy dog that hit the jackpot for a new owner. Thank you Danny for makinf this happen and Caroline for taking him in..what a awesome awesome thing that has happened. Cant wait to see more pics and updates!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Samson*

So glad that Samson is safe at home with you.
Hope you get some sleep and we'll here more today!
Another miracle on GRF!


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

He sounds like a GREAT fit for your family. His coloring reminds me very much of my Charlie - any idea who the original breeder of him was? So glad he will finally have a good home with you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Samson looks very content in his new home. Looking forward to more pictures. Your kids must be so excited! Thanks to you and of course Danny for changing this boy's life.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

I love it ....it is wonderful to read another rescue event that starts as a pea and snowballs like a locomotive till it's ending brings such a Happy Heart feeling !!!!
I really shouldn't say ending because it's a new continuation for Caroline,Sampson, their family and "US/WE" the forum members because we get to watch the family grow together !!!

Happy for you all ... you all deserve hi paws !!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so happy you made it home safe with Sammy! He looks wonderful and beautiful!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

My goodness this is all fantastic , congratulations! This has been a real page turner and every chapter gets better!
(We are anchored out in the lake with no WiFi so I had to wait till this morning to drive the houseboat to the lock check out the story. Now I have to tell the lock master that I'm not going through:bowl: he will be mad oh well it was worth it and it is early so we are not holding anything up. Have a good weekend everyone:wave:


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so glad that Samson has found a home. What a great happy ending. I can not wait to read all about his new beginnings as a member of his new family. So, as Paul Harvey said in the past............... I can't wait for .... "the rest of the story."

Good wishes and Congratulations to your family and Samson.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for posting last night. I know you were exhausted, but Samson looks like he adjusts quickly. Samson reminds me a lot of my Harley who was also a rescue and adjusted quicker than I did! Samson now has his forever family and all of you can begin to make memories. I'm still in tears thinking how Danny made this happen. He has proven to all of us that one person can make a difference.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Great pictures and an incredible story. I'm so happy for Samson. Great rescue story!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

He is just beautiful. What a blessing for all.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

caroline162 said:


> GOOD NIGHT!!!!!!!


This picture says it all. Ahhh the good life. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> He sounds like a GREAT fit for your family. His coloring reminds me very much of my Charlie - any idea who the original breeder of him was? So glad he will finally have a good home with you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When I asked the woman who had him, she said "He came from a breeder in Newark ohio." She was not honest (she told Danny she had his vet records, and then handed him a forged single "log".... not even on this dog - it described a dog with white markings on chest and Samson doesn't have a single white hair on his chest! The log was all filled in for 1.5 years supposedly, all in the exact same handwriting with the same pen. It's like she didn't even care enough to try harder at forging them.) Anyway, who knows. 

All I know is that he is lovely


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I couldn't wait to get up this morning to read the update. I am thrilled that you are safely home and all went well. The picture brought lots of tears to my eyes.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Brave said:


> This picture says it all. Ahhh the good life.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This was the dog bed that I had in the car for him, but I just threw it down there when I got home - isn't it awesome that Samson just knew it was his and when he got tired, he went to it?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

caroline162 said:


> This was the dog bed that I had in the car for him, but I just threw it down there when I got home - isn't it awesome that Samson just knew it was his and when he got tired, he went to it?


I love the look on his face. He looks so happy and peaceful. It must feel so good to settle down in your prefer home on a soft, inviting bed, surrounded by love. My heart is just so full it's leaking from my eyes. Lol. Big big hugs from Bear and I. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

He looks so happy in his new home and sounds like he's soon settled in. We have a Sammy here so LOVE the name for him, good choice 

He's going to have the best life with you, such a great story and Danny is the official hero of the golden world!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Good morning everyone! THANK YOU!! I feel like a new mama - all that praise for how lovely Samson makes me happy 

Samson slept in the crate last night and did well. I wasn't sure where he would sleep and would have been okay with him in his bed or our bed or the crate, but he was restless. I could tell (experience from human babies ha!) that he needed help staying settling down - he was nervous and excited and over-tired from all the excitement and running around. So I put him in his crate (threw a treat in and he went right in), closed the door, he looked at me like "really mom?" turned around one time and then CRASHED. I have never seen a dog sleep so hard - he needed it! He didn't make a peep all night. My husband got him out early early and took him in the backyard, where Samson made sure everything was well "watered"  

I took him for a good long walk a little while later before the kids got up. He was actually pretty good on a leash. I walk pretty fast and as long as I did, he really didn't pull. Good boy! 

Then he got to meet the boys (ages 3 and 1.5) which went REALLY well. I was nervous, because, well, they are toddlers - that means they are always right at dog-level, and they move quickly and I just didn't know what Samson went through with the last family he had. Yesterday he was definitely nervous around my daughters at first. Well, he was GREAT with the boys - took treats VERY gently, and let them pet and then even hug him, NO problems! Tail wagging the whole time. Then we went to our king sized bed and Sammy stretched out on his back while the four kids and I rubbed his belly and scratched his ears. He decided that ten hands petting him at the same time is actually pretty darn awesome 

I work from home on Fridays, so that is really good timing because I will be home for the the next three days. 

Oh and Samson comes to me every time I call him, immediately :appl: and sits nicely before getting food or having his leash put on. This morning he got to experience my son's plastic dinosaur that makes freaky sounds, and a Tonka truck barreling down the hallway - he's doing really well with all the newness. I can tell every minute that he's here, he is becoming more convinced that it's all good. Everything is good. You're home, sweet boy! 

I'm rambling!! I need to get caught up with some work stuff and have my morning coffee, but I will get some more pictures of him today and post another update later! Thank you again for all your support :smooch:


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

HolDaisy said:


> Danny is the official hero of the golden world!


That's what I told him last night!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my god, I have tears running down my face reading this and seeing the pics, especially the one of him curled up in his plush bed. 

SO happy everything is working out so well!! He sounds like such a super guy and am sooooo happy for him and for your family! Sounds like the perfect fit!

Teary eyed about him having to get used to a home and people...that was just like Ranger. The resilience of these animals is absolutely mind-boggling. 

Sounds like Samson has found his home at last...and like most rescue dogs, is thankful and grateful for it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caroline*

I bet in no time Samson will be sleeping in your bed! Both Goldens Ken and I have had were adopted from a Golden Ret. Rescue and one from a person on this forum who moved to Minnesota. They have been the most wonderful dogs!
So glad that Samson is so loved now!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I swear his excited panting as he trots around the house sounds like laughter to me. He is a VERY happy boy right now. He is also cracking me up!!! That quirky Golden Retriever thread is probably my favorite on here at the moment because I am learning all kinds of Golden funny things. Samson keeps bringing his Nylabone to my husband. Not like he wants to play with it, but like he thinks my husband should have it - it's so sweet and funny. Wherever my hubby is, Samson finds the bone and brings is to him and sets it in his lap or at his feet. 

How much water do your Goldens drink? This is one of those weird things I feel dumb asking but it HAS been a few years since I've had a dog... I have filled Sammy's water bowl four (five?) times already this morning. Of course a lot of it is ending up on the floor - he is a SLOPPY drinker!!! - but it seems like a lot. He drank a lot at the campground and when we got home last night too. Just wondering what's normal for these guys  He's getting a lot of treats right now, so my guess is they are probably salty and that's why.

He has a top to bottom vet check appointment next week and I will feel less like a nervous new mom after he gets all checked out. He looks EXTREMELY healthy - I have never seen a dog with a cleaner mouth ever. He doesn't have ANY plaque or bad breath, he coat is gorgeous, his eyes are totally clear, I think he's perfect


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Great to hear that Sammy setteled in and is "home" in his mind and attitude. And responds to his new name. All is good and right with the world as far as he is concerned.

Caroline, I hope you can still work with MAGRR some. They need help in AR, and you have the kind heart that makes "dog people" so special.

Danny, when you get some real rest, let us know you are O.K. Thats a bunch of driving in 3 days. And through MEM twice? God bless you for that as well as the rescue.

Max

Edited to add, Princess daisy drinks between 1 and 2 quarts of water per day in the summer.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is excited, and they tend to drink a lot,and are sloppy drinkers, just make sure you take it slow around your kids, and always a leash on ,in your hand when outside, everything is new with him.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is such a great story. I am so, so happy this all worked out!! 

Samson sounds like he thinks he has hit the jackpot of the world, and it sounds like he is fitting in so well with your family. He IS absolutely gorgeous!! I was thinking the same - all things considered, he has great fur, clear eyes - and he looks like he is happy to just leave his old life behind him and get on with this great one.

Congratulations!!


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

I am so excited to hear he is doing so well!!!!  I absolutely LOVE the picture of him in the bed!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caroline*



caroline162 said:


> I swear his excited panting as he trots around the house sounds like laughter to me. He is a VERY happy boy right now. He is also cracking me up!!! That quirky Golden Retriever thread is probably my favorite on here at the moment because I am learning all kinds of Golden funny things. Samson keeps bringing his Nylabone to my husband. Not like he wants to play with it, but like he thinks my husband should have it - it's so sweet and funny. Wherever my hubby is, Samson finds the bone and brings is to him and sets it in his lap or at his feet.
> 
> How much water do your Goldens drink? This is one of those weird things I feel dumb asking but it HAS been a few years since I've had a dog... I have filled Sammy's water bowl four (five?) times already this morning. Of course a lot of it is ending up on the floor - he is a SLOPPY drinker!!! - but it seems like a lot. He drank a lot at the campground and when we got home last night too. Just wondering what's normal for these guys  He's getting a lot of treats right now, so my guess is they are probably salty and that's why.
> 
> He has a top to bottom vet check appointment next week and I will feel less like a nervous new mom after he gets all checked out. He looks EXTREMELY healthy - I have never seen a dog with a cleaner mouth ever. He doesn't have ANY plaque or bad breath, he coat is gorgeous, his eyes are totally clear, I think he's perfect


When you see the vet on Monday, I would mention the amount of water he is drinking just to be on safe side. I do agree that they drink alot when they are nervous or excited, which I'm sure he is both. I would keep an eye on him with the kids, as small kids can move fast and sometimes play rough. Sounds like he is letting your hubby know that he thinks he is special!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

PrincessDaisy said:


> Great to hear that Sammy setteled in and is "home" in his mind and attitude. And responds to his new name. All is good and right with the world as far as he is concerned.
> 
> Caroline, I hope you can still work with MAGRR some. They need help in AR, and you have the kind heart that makes "dog people" so special.
> 
> ...


OH! Yes, maybe I forgot to mention that on here... I told Lynda, the MAGRR coordinator for Arkansas (seriously the SINGLE person who rescues Golden in the whole state!) that I want to help her out. Once Samson is settled in and we have adjusted, I will short term foster for her (usually just a couple of days until she can get them to Memphis) and also help drive.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

My boy drinks a lot of water in the summertime, especially when he is excited. I'd take care to measure what you are actually giving him so that you know exactly how much he is taking in for the vet. It may very well slow up over the next few days though as Samson settles in.....heck we don't even know if he was provided regular water in his previous situation....it may be a luxury for him that he's just overindulging in right now as well. 

All that aside, he is absolutely beautiful and looks simply adorable resting in his new "cushy" bed. May you (all) have many years of joy!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Agreed, the water could be a stressed/excitement. He's fitting in with your family but he hasn't "settled" in...that'll take anywhere from a few days to a few weeks to a few months. Ranger seemed like he settled in within a day - he didn't disrupt anything and adjusted to my routine like he'd always been my dog. But it was a few months before I actually saw his real personality emerge...It's like they're worried they're going to get "sent back" so they work really hard and not disrupting anything...and once they realize they're here to stay, you see them change a bit. Not in a bad way! But one thing I noticed? In the first few months if I stopped petting Ranger, he'd go away and lie down. He accepted that i was done petting him. After he settled in? If I stopped petting him, he'd gently nose my hand. He wouldn't give up quite so fast. Things like that. You may notice the same thing. They too are going through an adjustment period, no matter how well he fits in right now. I hope that makes sense!

Samson also had some long car rides, not to mention intense moments in the last 2 days, and that may have dehydrated him a bit. Just give him time and space to settle in until he adjusts to his new high activity life and I'm sure he'll be fine. Remember he's coming from a place where he had little interaction with people, things, or ANYTHING to your house with people everywhere. He's doing great from the sounds of it, but just keep that in mind. He's adjusting to a lot of stuff right now.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you all for being so reassuring and wonderful :heartbeat


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so glad everything went smoothly. Of course I knew it would with Danny & Andy on the case 

Sampson is absolutely beautiful! I wouldn't worry about the amount of water right now, just mention it to the vet. I have had a lot of rescues and they tend to drink a lot in the beginning, I never figured that out but maybe it's nerves.
I also had one GR that was the sloppiest dog I had ever seen with his water. I had to keep a towel down by his bowl. Every cookie we gave him had to be dunked in his water before he ate it and sometimes he would just go put both front feet in his water bowl and stand there, what a character I miss him.

Thank you for rescuing Sampson, I know he will have a wonderful life ♥


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I was going to start a new thread (sorry, brand new Golden mom, I am going to have a LOT of questions!!!) but I realized y'all know Samson's whole story, so I'd rather post here....

What are your thoughts about timing is neutering, uh I mean, tutoring appointment? I am kind of torn about it....

On the one hand, I want him to have a little time to just chill out and realize the world is actually a wonderful place where he will not get hurt or neglected or otherwise abused. I want him to trust us (which he did about 1 minute after meeting each of us!) and know that we will protect him. So, all that makes me want to wait a few weeks.

On the other hand, I would like to use this opportunity as he's settling into the new house to help him establish only good habits too. Like little kids, I think dogs actually feel more secure and happy if they know what they are supposed to do, so we are teaching him what behaviors we want and don't want (jumping on kitchen counters etc.) So far he has not shown ANY signs of unwanted male behaviors, but of course until he's neutered I worry he may start marking or trying to jump the fence, etc. Also, he is already going to the vet next week, and part of me thinks I should just "rip off the band-aid" and get all his shots and the neutering all done at the same time and get it over with.

Because of how active our house is, my plan whenever he gets fixed is just to ask the vet to schedule it first thing in the morning and keep him overnight, that way the first 24 hours he can just recover.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> I'm so glad everything went smoothly. Of course I knew it would with Danny & Andy on the case
> 
> Sampson is absolutely beautiful! I wouldn't worry about the amount of water right now, just mention it to the vet. I have had a lot of rescues and they tend to drink a lot in the beginning, I never figured that out but maybe it's nerves.
> I also had one GR that was the sloppiest dog I had ever seen with his water. I had to keep a towel down by his bowl. Every cookie we gave him had to be dunked in his water before he ate it and sometimes he would just go put both front feet in his water bowl and stand there, what a character I miss him.
> ...


That is so funny! I have a picture (it's on my daughter's iPod that doesn't have internet connection so I need to find the plug to download it) of Sammy at the campground yesterday laying down drinking - it was SO funny! 

And yes, there are two towels on the floor next to Samson's bowl! My kitchen floors will stay very clean now


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Caroline,
You need to wait until after the checkup before scheduling the "Tutoring" session. There might be some issue that needs addressing first. Being outside for months may have affected his health. Worms or other parasites come to mind. Ask the vet, thats what you are paying for.

Max


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

PrincessDaisy said:


> Caroline,
> You need to wait until after the checkup before scheduling the "Tutoring" session. There might be some issue that needs addressing first. Being outside for months may have affected his health. Worms or other parasites come to mind. Ask the vet, thats what you are paying for.
> 
> Max


Thanks, I will! I just wanted to get anyone on here's experience with waiting longer/shorter after rescuing to have them neutered/spayed.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I am no expert of course but I believe the sooner the better with spay/neuter. 
It really isn't that traumatic, a coworker had to keep his boy from jumping and running for a few days but that was it. Sally's Mom could probably advise you the best as she is the vet.
Congratulations on your new boy.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Aside from waiting until you make sure he doesn't have any medical issues, I like the idea of waiting until his new life is well-established. That way, the post-op discomfort, cone of shame, and any issues with the anesthesia (some dogs hallucinate and freak out coming out of it, and some seem skittish for a few days afterward) won't be as disconcerting and scary to him, and home will be known and reassuring and comforting and safe.

As one who's last two males have been show dogs and therefore intact, I just don't buy into all the supposed behavioral benefits of neutering. A trained boy doesn't mark in the house, whether neutered or intact. Neutered dogs sometimes seem to actually be _more_ aggressive. And I've personally never had any problem with escaping and roaming. Plus, a new study says it might actually be better for the health of the male to neuter later rather than earlier (though I think 1.5 years is probably in the range of "later").

If it were me, I'd let Sammy settle in, first. I don't think neutering changes behavior all that dramatically, and it especially doesn't happen instantly but occurs over months, so it's not like you're going to see some sudden improvement in behavior upon neutering. But that's just me. Getting it done now isn't a bad decision either.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My Remy's new nickname is Joe Cool, because he drinks water like a camel. He doesn't drink water often throughout the day, but when he does, he gets a big drink. He's very very messy too. I have a good size rug under the water bowl, but he drips water all over the floor. I keep a mop near by.

I hope he checks out well a the Vet. When I ws helping Rescue, whenever we got a new Rescue in that needed to be altered, we let them get settled in for a couple of weeks normally before scheduling it. The Vet clinic our group used didn't want them stressed, they prefered they were comfortable in their new surroudings before doing it.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I waited a bit to spay Skyler after I got her. She was very thin, under weight, and had cocidia. She settled in fine after a few small issues. She was spay at about a year old, an now weighs 66lbs........and has most definitely stolen my heart.

Samson is gorgeous, by the way! WELCOME HOME SAM!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> Aside from waiting until you make sure he doesn't have any medical issues, I like the idea of waiting until his new life is well-established. That way, the post-op discomfort, cone of shame, and any issues with the anesthesia (some dogs hallucinate and freak out coming out of it, and some seem skittish for a few days afterward) won't be as disconcerting and scary to him, and home will be known and reassuring and comforting and safe.
> 
> As one who's last two males have been show dogs and therefore intact, I just don't buy into all the supposed behavioral benefits of neutering. A trained boy doesn't mark in the house, whether neutered or intact. Neutered dogs sometimes seem to actually be _more_ aggressive. And I've personally never had any problem with escaping and roaming. Plus, a new study says it might actually be better for the health of the male to neuter later rather than earlier (though I think 1.5 years is probably in the range of "later").
> 
> If it were me, I'd let Sammy settle in, first. I don't think neutering changes behavior all that dramatically, and it especially doesn't happen instantly but occurs over months, so it's not like you're going to see some sudden improvement in behavior upon neutering. But that's just me. Getting it done now isn't a bad decision either.


Thank you SO much for this perspective! Having only ever owned rescue dogs, and not knowing ANYONE who shows dogs or has intact dogs, I just have zero experience... I have always lived in "neuter them all, and as soon as possible" world (which I do agree with for rescues) So I've only heard all the arguments for WHY we need to neuter, and appreciate hearing that maybe they are not all true all the time or to the extent maybe that people make them out to be (obviously we both still think rescue dogs need to be neutered, I'm just happy to hear things won't be horrible until we do).


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

caroline162 said:


> When I asked the woman who had him, she said "He came from a breeder in Newark ohio." She was not honest (she told Danny she had his vet records, and then handed him a forged single "log".... not even on this dog - it described a dog with white markings on chest and Samson doesn't have a single white hair on his chest! The log was all filled in for 1.5 years supposedly, all in the exact same handwriting with the same pen. It's like she didn't even care enough to try harder at forging them.) Anyway, who knows.
> 
> All I know is that he is lovely


We got our dog from a breeder in SE Michigan & there was a litter born 2 months before Charlie's litter so I was just curious. Those dogs would be about 15 months old. I'm no longer in contact with our breeder. Samson is a great looking dog & I'm sure he'll have a long happy life with you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I've also never had a male dog, so I'm happy that neutering is less traumatic than spaying. 

Our Shadow was eight when we got her and she had had two big litters of puppies already, so her spay was really traumatic for her - she basically lay around acting very pitiful for two weeks. Then poor Suzie - we took her to get spayed and when they cut her open they discovered she had been spayed already! So sad. Luckily she had ZERO recovery time - she was jumping around acting normal that same day.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"Because of how active our house is, my plan whenever he gets fixed is just to ask the vet to schedule it first thing in the morning and keep him overnight, that way the first 24 hours he can just recover. "

Some vets will keep them over night but not have anyone there to monitor them. It is always a good idea to make sure that someone will be there over night if you choose to have a dog stay over night after the surgery.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

solinvictus said:


> "Because of how active our house is, my plan whenever he gets fixed is just to ask the vet to schedule it first thing in the morning and keep him overnight, that way the first 24 hours he can just recover. "
> 
> Some vets will keep them over night but not have anyone there to monitor them. It is always a good idea to make sure that someone will be there over night if you choose to have a dog stay over night after the surgery.


Thanks for the heads up! Our vet is really wonderful and Suzie actually loved going there for shots, grooming, and even boarding, so I THINK they must have someone there and take really good care of them, but I will double check. If not, I will see about scheduling surgery for Friday and sending my husband and kids out of town for the weekend to grandma's


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

How lucky you and Samson are. It's a very heartwarming story and many, many thanks to Andy.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ooops!!!! I was going to wait a day or two to bathe him in case it stressed him out. Well....

My husband and kids were all playing in the backyard just now, and my three year old turned on the hose - Sammy got SO excited and ran straight for it and started dancing in the stream of water! Danny mentioned that Samson loved water and I guess that goes for the hose too. Of course immediately after running through the hose, he started rolling around in the dirt and he is now A Very Muddy Golden. A happy muddy Golden though  

My eight year old and I decided we would write a children's book series about Samson the dog based on his real life adventures - looks like we'll have plenty of material


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Caroline 

I've been reading your threads with great anticipation, just didn't have anything to add. First and foremost let me say congratulations, not just for your precious Samson, but also for becoming a member of the MAGRR family! My Remy was a MAGRR pup and I cannot say enough wonderful things about that group of people!

As far as neutering goes, I as follow your vet's advice. I know rescues, like MAGRR, neuter almost immediately health permitting but when on doubt always ask your vet.

Good luck I look forward to reading lots of wonderful Samson posts!

Lenna


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have never had a neutered dog as this is not generally done in Europe unless for medical reasons.
My dogs have all been easy to look after and never marked my house (they did once or twice mark in a friend's house who had bitches).
I think the advice to wait until he is really settled in is good. I would also worry that he might think he had been abandoned if left at the vet's for a night. The week-end idea seems to be a good one if it is possible to arrange.
It sounds like you are having a good day with a wet muddy dog to clean up. Nothing is better than getting thrown in at the deep end when it comes to looking after dogs.
Have fun and enjoy your week-end with your lovely pup.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh Sammy, you are making us all laugh!! I just went out back to check on them (I am working from home today - with lots of distractions checking in here and on Samson!!) My husband is on dog/kid duty this morning.

My three year old _naked_ son and Samson are literally rolling around in the mud together :uhoh: 

We moved into this house last October and the yard is our next project - my husband is a landscaper, so I am the cobbler's wife with no shoes. It's mostly dirt with some concrete paths that are coming up and a big deck - Sammy thinks is PERFECT for taking mud baths 










Yeah, I don't think we're going to be able to wait a few days before giving him a bath LOL! Luckily it also doesn't look like he'll mind one!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I guess showing Sammy in the muddy backyard may not seem like proof that he has found a good home LOL! I have actually tried to get him to come to me while I was standing in the backdoor a few times, and he does NOT want to come inside! He just looks me like "aw c'mon Mom, I'm having so much fun!" He is out there with my husband and all four kids and they are jumping and rolling in the water and mud very happily. In about an hour I am going to bathe Samson and bring them all inside for lunch, snuggles, and naps/quiet time.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Love love love your stories. I hear the excitement and love in your voice.
I have had intact males over the years (not a breeder and no breeding done). We had no problems with roaming, marking in the house or humping. 
Have FUN today!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Will you adopt me too? I want to live in your house!

As for neutering and marking in the house - marking in the house is a training issue, not an intact issue. Of the three males I owned, the only one that marked in the house was actually neutered younger than my other two. I suspect it was because he was a toy dog, which are generally harder to fully housebreak anyway. He was also my only one that humped the other dogs and tried to run away from home. Its really about the training and individual dog, not the hormones.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Okay bath on the back deck followed by much running around like a maniac in the house and a good brushing session, and everyone is back inside - he loved his bath and getting brushed. I'm going to get the baby down for a nap and get everyone fed lunch. 

I sent a link to this thread to a friend of mine who has been sharing my dog-journey, so she could see the pictures etc. And she said y'all were my doggy support group. Yes, that's about right  THANK YOU!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I've enjoyed all your Sammy updates. The vision of Sammy stretched out on your bed with all the kids patting him simply warms my heart. It's hard to imagine the pleasure Sammy must feel and the most amazing memories have now begun for your children with their dog. Big smile


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

caroline162 said:


> I was going to start a new thread (sorry, brand new Golden mom, I am going to have a LOT of questions!!!) but I realized y'all know Samson's whole story, so I'd rather post here....
> 
> What are your thoughts about timing is neutering, uh I mean, tutoring appointment? I am kind of torn about it....


As far as neutering goes, Max is the first male dog we have owned. I can tell you that his neutering experience was uneventful. He went in about 8am and we picked him up about 4pm. He was a little subdued that night, but was fine the next day. He wore the cone of shame for 2 days and we kept him away from dog park for 2 weeks. The experience did not affect him at all. He still likes going to the vet office, where we weigh him at least once a month.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

Caroline...blessings to you and your just-got-a-little-bit-larger family!, He looks happy!, I know he is, ... We all are!!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

caroline162 said:


> I guess showing Sammy in the muddy backyard may not seem like proof that he has found a good home LOL!


Are you kidding? That sounds like a great home!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sammy looks like such a happy boy! It's wonderful that he and the little ones are getting along well.

I have had two male Goldens that were half-brothers - same mom, different dads. The older one, my Charlie, was neutered around age 6 months, as my vet recommended at the time. He never seemed to notice, frankly. He was and remained a laid-back cookie-monster and King of Cuddles. With a different vet in another state, the younger dog, Joker, was neutered around age 11, when an enlarged prostate made it medically necessary. The latter vet's belief was that males tend to become overweight and lethargic after neutering and the later it can be done the better. Joker never made a nuisance of himself, though he has become markedly less active. Whether that is advancing age and arthritis or the result of neutering is not clear. Neither one ever marked in the house. 

The only dog that has ever marked inside my house was a neutered rescue that belongs to my daughter. He was simply terrified of being in a strange place with other dogs that he didn't know.

There are strong opinions within the GRF on both sides of the neutering issue, so please don't be surprised if the conversation becomes passionate. Ultimately, it is your home, your family, your dog and your decision to make. We know that you will decide with the best interests of all at heart.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

GoldensGirl said:


> Sammy looks like such a happy boy! It's wonderful that he and the little ones are getting along well.
> 
> I have had two male Goldens that were half-brothers - same mom, different dads. The older one, my Charlie, was neutered around age 6 months, as my vet recommended at the time. He never seemed to notice, frankly. He was and remained a laid-back cookie-monster and King of Cuddles. With a different vet in another state, the younger dog, Joker, was neutered around age 11, when an enlarged prostate made it medically necessary. The latter vet's belief was that males tend to become overweight and lethargic after neutering and the later it can be done the better. Joker never made a nuisance of himself, though he has become markedly less active. Whether that is advancing age and arthritis or the result of neutering is not clear. Neither one ever marked in the house.
> 
> ...


thanks for the heads up!! I know there are some hot button topics here 

I'm really only asking about neutering sooner or later within a matter of WEEKS, so hopefully that won't be much of a debate.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Love love love the photo of him sitting in the mud just chilling out  A messy golden is one that's having lots of fun. Our Sammy always manages to find the muddiest puddle to go into and then looks around for praise as he thinks he's done a great job haha!

How much fun he must be having experiencing all these new, great things with people that are kind and loving to him. One of my fave stories on GRF by far! I hope that you have many years of hapiness with this adorable boy, it sounds like he's fit into your family perfectly already


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Okay I guess if you're sick of pictures you can just stop checking this thread 

He's just so beautiful! I'm glad he got a bath, his coat is SO soft and shiny now. 

Everyone ate lunch and Samson dutifully came up later to make sure no one forgot to eat anything! He was very good though when the kids were eating. Now the boys are napping and the girls are watching a movie, Samson is next to me on the bed snoring 

Gorgeous boy!










Hi Mom!










Say Cheeeese!










You are getting sleeeeeeeeeeeeepy...





































And he's OUT! And you can't see him because he's camo on my floor 










We moved to the bed and now he is snoring so loud ha!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is just so handsome, I JUST LOVE ALL THE PICTURES, AND UP DATES.


----------



## BCMmom (May 24, 2013)

Great pictures!! Great story!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I doesn't get better than this! So happy for everyone. Welcome home Samson!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

(I do see a splash of white on his chest, so maybe the vet records are his afterall).


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> (I do see a splash of white on his chest, so maybe the vet records are his afterall).


It does look that way from the flash doesn't it? I just turned him over (he barely woke up - I think we wore him out this morning ha!) and he really doesn't. But he is very multi-colored red - the top of him is _deep_ dark red and his belly and under his tail is very light red. ALMOST blonde. But no white.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Am loving the pictures and the updates. He has settled in SO well hasn't he. So many more golden moments to come for you all. Enjoy!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

FYI - this is what a loudly snoring dog looks like :


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

caroline162 said:


> FYI - this is what a loudly snoring dog looks like :


I love that kissy spot on his puppy snout! What an absolutely gorgeous boy! 

I am so thrilled for you and your family and Samson! I couldn't wait to get home from work to check this thread for pictures and updates! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Sampson's Mom said:


> I love that kissy spot on his puppy snout! What an absolutely gorgeous boy!
> 
> I am so thrilled for you and your family and Samson! I couldn't wait to get home from work to check this thread for pictures and updates! Keep 'em coming!!


I second this! So happy for everyone involved. What a sweet picture Samson makes. Bet he's having sweet dreams of good things to come!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Samson looks like he fits right in to your family. Looks like he had always been in your home. He looks so very happy! Keep the pictures coming!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

caroline162 said:


> I guess showing Sammy in the muddy backyard may not seem like proof that he has found a good home LOL! I have actually tried to get him to come to me while I was standing in the backdoor a few times, and he does NOT want to come inside! He just looks me like "aw c'mon Mom, I'm having so much fun!" He is out there with my husband and all four kids and they are jumping and rolling in the water and mud very happily. In about an hour I am going to bathe Samson and bring them all inside for lunch, snuggles, and naps/quiet time.


A muddy golden is a truly happy golden!
So you don't feel alone with your mudpie, here's my boy Artemis after playing in the ditch! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Artnlibsmom said:


> A muddy golden is a truly happy golden!
> So you don't feel alone with your mudpie, here's my boy Artemis after playing in the ditch!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love it!!! w


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Could be worse......LOL


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

:lol: that is awesome!!! Ha ha ha!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

This is what we're up to now 










More bragging... Samson is going potty in the same spot in the yard - how nice is that?! I always wanted to train my dogs to do that, but never really managed it. 

I realized when he was nervous/excited, Samson was panting all the time, which I bet is why he was so thirsty. Now that he's calm, he's not drinking much any more.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Um one thing I don't know how to put delicately... I'm not used to giving belly rubs to boy dogs... LOL


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Lennap said:


> Caroline
> As far as neutering goes, I as follow your vet's advice.


Sorry for a brief hijack. :hijacked:

This comment just made me remember some material I read that was for veterinarian training. Aside from the moral aspect, spays and neuters are a big revenue stream for vets. The training material intoned that vets should advocate earliest possible spay and neuter, not for health or proliferation reasons, but because the longer a client waits to spay or neuter, the less they are likely to come back to you to actually have it done, whether it is because they change veterinarians, decide not to spay/neuter, or the dog dies. According to these materials, it was all about the money in the vet's pocket. So, from then on I've had a skeptical view of such vet recommendations.

Yes, I'm cynical. 

:hijacked:


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> Could be worse......LOL


Well I think that much work deserves a big 'ole hug! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

caroline162 said:


> Um one thing I don't know how to put delicately... I'm not used to giving belly rubs to boy dogs... LOL


Lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

DanaRuns said:


> Sorry for a brief hijack. :hijacked:
> 
> This comment just made me remember some material I read that was for veterinarian training. Aside from the moral aspect, spays and neuters are a big revenue stream for vets. The training material intoned that vets should advocate earliest possible spay and neuter, not for health or proliferation reasons, but because the longer a client waits to spay or neuter, the less they are likely to come back to you to actually have it done, whether it is because they change veterinarians, decide not to spay/neuter, or the dog dies. According to these materials, it was all about the money in the vet's pocket. So, from then on I've had a skeptical view of such vet recommendations.
> 
> ...


Sorry to pile on the hijack, but I actually had one of our vets tell me the exact same thing! :uhoh: We haven't gotten that pressure because after 20 years in the same clinic, I think they know we'll be back....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

caroline162 said:


> Um one thing I don't know how to put delicately... I'm not used to giving belly rubs to boy dogs... LOL


Well, you just rub a little higher up and then wash your hands when you're done, just in case you missed at some point!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

caroline162 said:


> FYI - this is what a loudly snoring dog looks like :


Omigawd, that's the cutest thing I have ever seen! Squeeee! 

:--heart:


----------



## casey82 (May 30, 2013)

Congrats! Awesome!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, it looks like he's got his happy ever after ending! 

Have you heard from Danny? Is he home safe and sound?


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Dallas Gold said:


> Well, you just rub a little higher up and then wash your hands when you're done, just in case you missed at some point!


LOL! It's just a little surprising still every time. Like WOAH oops!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Dallas Gold said:


> Well, it looks like he's got his happy ever after ending!
> 
> Have you heard from Danny? Is he home safe and sound?


No, I'm all stressed out and worried about Danny. I really don't want to call in case he's napping, but I wish he would check in! I could tell by our last conversation that he was truly truly exhausted (and understandably so!) with everything he had gone through for Sammy and us. I hope today he is just taking care of himself and his wife and poor Ollie who got very worried that he might lost all of daddy's attention 

But if we don't hear from him by this evening I will call to make sure he got home safely!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

By the way Caroline162, in case no one has said it yet, welcome to the incredibly amazing and wonderful world of being owned by a Golden Retriever. It's hopeless, you're a gonner now. It's all Hotel California from here: you can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

caroline162 said:


> LOL! It's just a little surprising still every time. Like WOAH oops!


I'm sure he doesn't mind.


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

Sampson is BEAUTIFUL and looks so very happy! This is a wonderful new chapter for you and your family! So very happy for you!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like you've had a busy day. Samson is one handsome boy, and seems to be fitting in so nicely with your family. You might as well get used to the mud now, goldens seem to have an affinity for it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Samson*

Samson sounds like he is doing amazingly well adjusting to his new loving home.
With all of the dogs we've had, they have never needed to stay overnight after a spay/neuter-they've always come home the same day. I personally would feel safer having him home to keep an eye on him. You probably will have to have the cone on him, if he trys to chew or lick at his incision. *I learned the HARD WAY with Tucker, and would take his cone off at night, and he was licking away as I slept. He got an infection and the vet yelled at me and told me to leave the cone on, which I did! Antibiotics cleared up the infection.*

Our vet doesn't give all of the shots at once. They divide them up.

Danny is just probably exhausted. I'm sure he'll post soon.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I with DanaRuns on the neutering timing. I think you should wait at least a month so he's as settled and comfie with his new place in life as possible. I did that with Bella and was very happy I did. As Ranger said, dogs settle in over time and you will notice things as you go forward. I've found that their true personality comes through at about 6 weeks in their new home. Until then, they are on their best behavior. Once he's settled, he'll feel comfie enough to share his quirks with you.  

One thing I think you should do now though is establish his schedule and all the rules you expect him to live by. Dogs thrive best when they know what to expect and where they fit in the family structure. It's not too soon to start insisting that he go through doors after you, eat after the humans, etc. When Bella came home, she was so timid and scared I went overboard being loving and comforting, and when she felt settled and "at home" I founf I had to sort of re-organize things. I would have been better starting the training right away. My bad! 

I don't want to be a downer, but I just wanted to throw in the bit about how they can change after they get comfortable. His nice leash walking right now might be because he's trying hard to please you. He good recalls can be the same. He might in fact have some bad habits and gaps in training that you'll need to work on. It's just a possibility when you adopt a grown dog who's had several homes! 

You've done a wonderful thing, taking him in, and I'm guessing he's going to be a wonderful pet for your busy growing family. And it doesn't hurt that he's so very pretty! Best wishes and good luck! And keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome!!!
My Bear was a water dog. She always drank whenever she was really happy. She'd stand there lapping up water wagging her tail like crazy the whole time.

I also want to give a friendly warning about the settling in time. My Guinness is a shelter dog. I took Bear with me to pick him out and they got along great. We went to visit some friends dogs that same day and they got along great. All of these initial meet and greets were on a leash. About 2 months later I noticed he has pretty severe leash aggression towards strange dogs. He was always fine with Bear and his buddies he met in those first weeks but new dogs when he is on a leash is scary!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

OutWest said:


> I with DanaRuns on the neutering timing. I think you should wait at least a month so he's as settled and comfie with his new place in life as possible. I did that with Bella and was very happy I did. As Ranger said, dogs settle in over time and you will notice things as you go forward. I've found that their true personality comes through at about 6 weeks in their new home. Until then, they are on their best behavior. Once he's settled, he'll feel comfie enough to share his quirks with you.
> 
> One thing I think you should do now though is establish his schedule and all the rules you expect him to live by. Dogs thrive best when they know what to expect and where they fit in the family structure. It's not too soon to start insisting that he go through doors after you, eat after the humans, etc. When Bella came home, she was so timid and scared I went overboard being loving and comforting, and when she felt settled and "at home" I founf I had to sort of re-organize things. I would have been better starting the training right away. My bad!
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree with all of this. Like I said earlier, the main reason I want to get him neutered sooner rather than later is because I want to establish all the acceptable/unacceptable behavior right from the start. I said earlier - kids and dogs do better when they know what's expected of them! 

We have been working on counter surfing and couch leaping today  He's just a normal 1.5 year old dog who has had some rough experiences (though I really think his issues with meeting new people/people at the door is more inexperience than anything - I have owned dogs who were truly abused and he does not act like that at all) - he's hyper and curious and bratty and too protective of our house, but he's also really smart and eager to please and HAS had some training, so he's been easy to work with so far. I'm sure we'll have many ups and downs in the coming months 

As far as the neutering, I was leaning toward waiting just because of wanting him to settle in... but then a little while ago, my friend came to visit and he tried to make puppies with her leg :uhoh: so I am back to thinking that I will just go ahead and get it done sooner rather than later. I don't even want to START that kind of behavior here.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Actually, neutering is not going to change the humping part. I have seen more neutered males hump than intact males. 

I am glad Samson is doing so well


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Neutered dogs hump, even female dogs hump. That's not about sex, it's about other emotional things (sometimes dominance, sometimes pack order, sometimes excitement, sometimes dealing with stress . . . it's not one thing, lots of things motivate dogs to do that). Neutering may not cure that little behavior problem, I'm sorry to say. But just being in your home and figuring out who lives there and who doesn't might solve the problem.

It may be that he saw someone new coming in the home and thought it was someone new coming to live there, and he wanted to establish that this was *his* home now, and if she was going to come live there she'd have to defer to him. Just trying to establish and keep his place in the home. I'd give him a few weeks to get comfortable before you draw any conclusions about his behavior. Poor Samson has really been through a stressful and confusing whirlwind, and while you may understand what's what, he still doesn't, and he's doing the best he can to cope with it.

He's a stressed out doggy who was ripped from his family, put in a cage for six months, taken away by a man, drove in a car forever, lived in a room with a bed and an air conditioner for a day, back in the car, transferred to another lady, kept driving forever, plopped into a house full of strangers and lots of strange smells, and just as he's starting to figure out the world and think the ordeal might be over, in comes this new stranger. I'd cut him some slack.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> Neutered dogs hump, even female dogs hump. That's not about sex, it's about other emotional things (sometimes dominance, sometimes pack order, sometimes excitement, sometimes dealing with stress . . . it's not one thing, lots of things motivate dogs to do that). Neutering may not cure that little behavior problem, I'm sorry to say. But just being in your home and figuring out who lives there and who doesn't might solve the problem.
> 
> It may be that he saw someone new coming in the home and thought it was someone new coming to live there, and he wanted to establish that this was *his* home now, and if she was going to come live there she'd have to defer to him. Just trying to establish and keep his place in the home. I'd give him a few weeks to get comfortable before you draw any conclusions about his behavior. Poor Samson has really been through a stressful and confusing whirlwind, and while you may understand what's what, he still doesn't, and he's doing the best he can to cope with it.
> 
> He's a stressed out doggy who was ripped from his family, put in a cage for six months, taken away by a man, drove in a car forever, lived in a room with a bed and an air conditioner for a day, back in the car, transferred to another lady, kept driving forever, plopped into a house full of strangers and lots of strange smells, and just as he's starting to figure out the world and think the ordeal might be over, in comes this new stranger. I'd cut him some slack.


Gosh I'm sorry if ANYTHING I said in this thread made it sound like I don't understand the stress he's been under, or am not "cutting him slack"  In fact, I just mentioned a few "bad" things because it started to sound like people were worried that I might be under the delusion that he was "perfect" and wanted to warn me that he might have bad habits! I sure have tried to mention often how much he's been through and how great he's doing considering!!

I know that humping can mean lots of things. I also believe humping can sometimes be... _humping_. He was a breeder dog. He lived in a kennel while bitches in heat were allowed to run around the yard around him. He has testosterone that neutered dogs don't. He hasn't humped anyone or anything else, so I would rather get him neutered sooner, and if it's hormonal, we won't have a major habit to break. If it's not and he keeps doing it, we'll deal with it.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I just read through this thread and I have to tell you how happy I am for you all!! Samson is such a handsome guy! You all are so lucky!
Ps have you heard from Danny?


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

amy22 said:


> I just read through this thread and I have to tell you how happy I am for you all!! Samson is such a handsome guy! You all are so lucky!
> Ps have you heard from Danny?


He JUST posted in the old thread. PHEW! I was getting worried!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Yay! Great news!!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

(Just a request - I do want to keep Sammy's thread happy and uncontroversial, so can we stay away from the neuter debate? I WILL absolutely get him neutered within the next month no matter what is said here - maybe at the end of that month or closer to the beginning, but other than that it's not really up for debate. I appreciate others have different views on that, and I presume I can search for that topic if I want to read about it. If anyone wants to share rescue stories and how long they waited to neuter, I'd love to hear them. I just don't want to get into whether he will be neutered or not or what benefits or problems neutering in general will cause. THANK YOU FOR UNDERSTANDING!!!)


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds like Samson is adjusting very well. I agree that for now just let him get used to his new life. You've been blessed, congratulations. He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

DanaRuns said:


> It's hopeless, you're a gonner now. It's all Hotel California from here: you can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave.


Oh isn't that the truth! Congratulations to you and your family, Caroline!


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> FYI - this is what a loudly snoring dog looks like :


My goodness... look at that smile! He knows he can sleep soundly now that he's in a loving home.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Rumpilstiltskin has awoken *

After 1300+ miles in 24 hours and 4 hours of sleep in 2 days I was a tired puppy!! Slept 17 straight hours and crashed 2 minutes after walking in the door at 12:30 this morning. We left Columbus at 3:!5 yesterday morning. Needless to say, Danny was a tired pup LOL 

I am SO happy Sammy is 'living the life'!! It was SO worth it!!

I'm gonna give Caroline162 a call in a few minutes. I've been coming out of my coma with a cup of coffee reading through the thread, but and beginning to feel human again.

Sammy traveled 800 miles in a day and did just wonderfully. What a good boy!!

My body still feels like 'a wet macaroni noodle' as my dad used to say, so I won't get to the video editing until tomorrow, when I'll post some video of our trip and times together.

Ollie was such a jerk to Sammy I knew he wouldn't be having a laid back week here. If he hadn't come out of a cage, where he'd been for 6 months, I would have just let them work things out. But since he's been so neglected and lonely I didn't want to put him through that. Jane and I talked about boarding Ollie for a week, but the other issue was Sammy was already getting attached to me, so I thought he'd be going through yet more stress at getting settled in somewhere only to be moved again.

Caroling162 was a real trooper when I called her to suggest I continue our travels and bring him to her last night, left work early, and drove to meet me in Arkansas About 50 miles West of Memphis. Sammy did 4 states yesterday. He was a real trooper too!!










As to the neutering: Ollie humped any arm or leg he could grab a hold of the first few days he was here. We had him neutered, but I'm not sure if it was that or getting settled in, but that behavior stopped. He was driving little Katie crazy. At about a year old then, his hormones were going nuts too. Also, because of fear, I'm sure his dominance had a lot to do with trying to find his place among Katie and Andy.

Caroline162 is a delightful person. It was such a pleasure meeting her and her daughter. Though our meeting was last minute and unexpected it went as well as it could have. I'd like to thank her for being such a trooper and coming on a moment's notice. She should give herself a huge pat on the back 

I'm so happy this has a storybook ending.

Kylie should give herself a huge pat on the back for caring enough to post Sammy's story. See what you did? 

I know Andy is smiling down on all of us right now. No doubt his paws were all over this


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> Actually, neutering is not going to change the humping part. I have seen more neutered males hump than intact males.
> 
> I am glad Samson is doing so well


That goes for females as well.

Congratulations, I am so happy for you & Samson.

Mike D


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Danny!! :wave:

This is your story as much as anyone's and I'm so glad you're here! I hope the pictures of Mr. Happy Sam are reassuring to you - he is doing GREAT!!! We will work through anything that comes up, but after less than 24 hours at our house, I feel comfortable saying that he will adjust and get more and more laid back and happy the longer he is here. When I saw him making mud pies with Henry this morning, I knew he felt comfortable here 

Danny you have been the biggest hero to do this for Samson and for us!!! :nchuck:

P.S. He has probably close to a dozen toys - your duck is still his favorite :heartbeat


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Andy*

BTW, I hadn't used the video cam since Andy died.

When I turned it on to take the first frames of Sammy, the last frames of video I shot of Andy popped up on the screen. I had a moment thinking about what a wonderful boy Andy was, and how he'd also been neglected, starved, dumped at a small kill shelter, rescued from a cage .. minutes away from euthanasia. 

i thought about how Sammy's personality is very much like Andy's. He reminds me of a 3/4 sized version. The similarities of their looks (young Andy's profile) and life stories to that point was stunning 

I knew Andy would be very happy that Sammy was getting a new life.

The last images of him sitting in the back seat at the end of the last video I posted of him, looking out the window at the water and the sun. Since several people remarked on the sun/Samson reference, 'sun' songs were a big part of many of Andy's videos 

Oh, he was such a wonderful boy. He'd be so happy Sammy has a great new home.

This rescue is in honor of Andy 










Young Andy:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm the happiest guy around right now knowing he has a great home and will bring you guys joy or many many years to come .. and vice versa


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Danny and Caroline, this is simply the best ending for Sammy and a testament to human love for our fellow creatures. Danny, you know there will be more than a few tears seeing that last photo of Andy on video. Caroline, when you live with male dogs, sometimes chest rubs rather than belly rubs makes more sense You'll see his true self emerge over some time period, whether it's weeks or months, but you've got a winner in that handsome youngster. As for the excessive drinking, my Finn, a rescued boy whose previous owners broke his back with a pipe or a baseball bat, still drinks a ridiculous amount of water. We investigated diabetes and every other potential medical reason and finally decided that since his "owners" would forget about him for a few days in his concrete run, he still thinks he won't get enough water so he drinks it all every time he sees a full bowl. Anyway, heartiest congrats on your silly new family member, and Danny, there is a special place in heaven for folks like you.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm looking forward to many years of pictures, videos and stories.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Danny I am so happy you posted that picture of Andy - he was our angel looking out for Sammy this week :heartbeat And I meant what I said about always wanting to remember that video of you guys going swimming as a reminder to (try to!) be that awesome of a dog-mom!

I just got the kids to bed and I'm going to take Sammy on a walk and then work on a little training, one on one snuggle time with him. 

I hope to get lots more pictures this weekend and will check in too.... I probably won't be here or post as often as I have the past 24 hours, just because I need a little brain break - it's easy for me to get all caught up in Facebook/internet/email land and then not give my family and myself the attention we need. As we're adjusting to having Samson with us, everyone needs MORE attention not less! Just don't want anyone to think something is wrong if I don't check in for a little while - we're probably busy making mudpies 

So once again, THANK YOU - to Danny for being the hero of the world and all the rest of you for being my doggy support group :smooch:


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow WHAT A THREAD!!!!! What a story!!!!!

Crying here.....you're both so wonderful, and Sammy is gorgeous.

wow....you guys are amazing.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, time for food and a movie. I just spoke with Sammy's new mom. What a great person. Sammy is going to have the most wonderful life with her and his new family. 

God bless. Can't wait to see new pictures and videos. Go Sammy and new family!!! Just wonderful


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Love talking with you again Danny and your sweet wife! Hope we can all have a reunions some day! Samson and I had a nice walk while we were talking and now he's crashed on the couch watching TV with my husband - too tired to play or train! 

I mixed a little Taste of the Wild with his old food... he didn't think it tasted so great LOL! (Not wanting a food debate here - just thought it was funny with the name of the food LOL!) Okay maybe I'm just tired and everything seems funny.


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

This is wonderful!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Love to hear that Samson is settling in well to his new life. The life he deserves with a soft bed to sleep on, toys to play with and most importantly a family to provide him the love he deserves that he will I'm sure return back to you tenfold.

Thank you Danny and Caroline for providing a happy ending for Samson


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> Love talking with you again Danny and your sweet wife! Hope we can all have a reunions some day! Samson and I had a nice walk while we were talking and now he's crashed on the couch watching TV with my husband - too tired to play or train!
> 
> I mixed a little Taste of the Wild with his old food... he didn't think it tasted so great LOL! (Not wanting a food debate here - just thought it was funny with the name of the food LOL!) Okay maybe I'm just tired and everything seems funny.


The feeling is entirely mutual. We really enjoyed talking with you as well! You're a really, really great person. 

We'll have a reunion for sure. That'll be a blast!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I love this story.


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Hi There Caroline,

I feel like I 'got to know you' while reading about the two sisters you almost adopted. ((as I said there, the right guy/gal will find you)).
And the right guy sure did find you, and hit the jackpot in the process!!!!

I just said to my partner 'wow, we only drove to Milton (about an hour) to adopt Jack'. . .

What a story. What a grand ending. What a super beginning to the rest of your lives together.

Congratulations. Good for you. This story makes me so happy.  

p.s I ADORE the pic of your little one with your newest son.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy! Glad to hear he's settling in and the nervous panting/drinking is stopping. It's hard for these rescue dogs to know they're in their forever home when they get there...their lives have been so scattered and upended. He'll figure it out - sounds like he's already getting there - it just takes time.

For neutering...well, Ranger was rescued, was only in his foster mom's place for 4 days and neutered in that time frame, then home with me. Honestly, he had no issues. It's not like they carry around the memory of getting neutered so that doesn't get added to the stress of a new home. They go to the vet, get 'er done, stay at the clinic or come home and get pampered...with no memory of what happened. Some need cones, but Ranger didn't. Never tried to lick, not once. If he seemed "interested" he got a frozen kong to distract him.

Honestly, it's much easier than spaying. My poor foster pup came home from her spay and was all sore and ouchy for 2-3 days. I had to keep her in her kennel for almost the whole time to make sure she didn't do anything to pull her stitches. Carried her up stairs. Once she started feeling better, I still restricted her activity...I'll never forget one time she got past me and dodged away when I tried to grab her. She tried to clamber up the deck and caught her belly right on the edge of the deck. Oh my god, she was crying and crying and I was tearing up...I swear I had sympathy pain. 

Ranger? The vet said to not let him jump on the couch for a few days and not let him roughhouse. That was it. And he was fine even in the interim. 

And if you think petting a unneutered dog is weird...wait til he's neutered! The gonads "shrivel" up and disappear...I definitely didn't know that!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

You guys! He's so tired - he got up on the couch with me, but then he actually stuck his head under the back couch cushion and that's how he's sleeping right now! Butt hanging off the couch, head stuck under the cushion, snoring LOL!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> You guys! He's so tired - he got up on the couch with me, but then he actually stuck his head under the back couch cushion and that's how he's sleeping right now! Butt hanging off the couch, head stuck under the cushion, snoring LOL!


That is SO sweet!  He's obviously feeling safe and at home. Awwww


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Love the story!

Congrats to you and the family.

Also the snoring is cute until its at 2am and next to your ear!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Moved To Tears I Am - But Happy Ones*

I'm still a little foggy, so I completely missed the part about the inspiration for his name, "Samson". Just 'WOW!'. 

After reading it (first post of this thread) I'm not ashamed to admit I got a little emotional. I was so moved by your gesture and thoughtfulness in naming him because you were inspired by Andy, who hasn't been gone long. He was truly made of sunshine. Never met a stranger, loved everyone. And his story, like Samson's, is one of having been dumped in a cage (at a kill shelter) when he wasn't a puppy anymore and people couldn't be bothered with him anymore.

You are an amazingly thoughtful and kindhearted person. Sometimes people are so in tune with the goodness of God's love and will for us to help others it's like rays of sunshine. I could easily tell that about you before I even met you, so I had no trepidation or worry about sending Samson off to his new life with you 

And thank you for asking me to be Samson's dog-god-father. Or, as I've termed it, "Dogfather" (no ring kissing required! LOL). Buddy (who *Laura* adopted through GRF) is my other 'Dogson'. I could not be a prouder or happier Dogfather Thank you for asking. Samson and your family are now a part of mine forever

It has been a real blessing to have gotten to know such a kind and caring person like yourself. This site attracts the best of the world's kindred spirits: dog lovers who 'get' what a happy life is truly about. The thing goldens exude from every pore: joy and love for others. You are a great ambassador of that spirit  

God bless you, Samson, and your family. It has been my sincere pleasure to get to know you. I'll look forward to pics and updates in the future. Know that my cheeks will hurt from smiling and there will be lots of heartfelt "Awwwwwwwwww's" being heard around our house


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caroline*



caroline162 said:


> You guys! He's so tired - he got up on the couch with me, but then he actually stuck his head under the back couch cushion and that's how he's sleeping right now! Butt hanging off the couch, head stuck under the cushion, snoring LOL!


Caroline: My Tucker does this, too, and he also does it in bed! 

Sounds like Samson
is very happy and content!

Danny: Was touched by our mention of Samson loving Andy's Duck toy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

KAren,

I don't want to hijack Samson's thread, but the whole Andy connection - the toy Laura gave me to give him when she adopted Buddy being passed on as Samson's first toy (maybe ever), Samson's name being inspired by Andy's life, videos, and sunshiny nature - all of it is so very heartwarming. It's given even more special meaning to Andy's life and meant a whole lot to me as well


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*



dborgers said:


> KAren,
> 
> I don't want to hijack Samson's thread, but the whole Andy connection - the toy Laura gave me to give him when she adopted Buddy being passed on as Samson's first toy (maybe ever), Samson's name being inspired by Andy's life, videos, and sunshiny nature - all of it is so very heartwarming. It's given even more special meaning to Andy's life and meant a whole lot to me as well


Andy will always live on in all of our hearts and memories and in Buddy and Samson!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful and heartwarming This story is full of golden love.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I was thinking about your family and Samson yesterday while I was at work. I can't believe how easily he has just slipped into life at your house! He sounds like he thinks he is in heaven - and it sounds like the perfect fit. I am so hapy this worked out so well. I love all the photos - he is absolutely gorgeous. Can't believe what some people put a poor defenseless dog through - it's a testament to his golden personality that he holds no grudges and has just clearly decided to love you and your family so quickly and easily. 

Best to you all - and to Danny. You are a true hero for saving Samson and helping to give him what sounds like a pretty stunningly fabulous life. :wavey:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

This is ,without a doubt, the BEST THREAD, since I have been a member, amazing people.


----------



## kelsey2664 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm SO happy to read this story! Congratulations on getting Sammy  You & Danny are truly amazing people for rescuing this pup. I'm sure Samson so excited knowing he's finally part of a family & forever home  Looking forward to seeing more pictures & hearing more stories about him.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

dborgers said:


> I'm still a little foggy, so I completely missed the part about the inspiration for his name, "Samson". Just 'WOW!'.
> 
> After reading it (first post of this thread) I'm not ashamed to admit I wept. I was so moved by your gesture and thoughtfulness in naming him because you were inspired by Andy. He was truly made of sunshine. Never met a stranger, loved everyone. And his story, like Samson's, is one of having been dumped in a cage (at a kill shelter) when he wasn't a puppy anymore and people couldn't be bothered with him anymore.
> 
> ...


Sweet post!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll catch up later, need to run my oldest to voice lessons, but wanted to check in and just say Sammy is having a great morning!! Here he is with his very special Andy Duck










He had a bit of a test this morning and passed with FLYING colors! My daughter was standing in the kitchen fixing a ham sandwich (parent of the year award for the mom who didn't make breakfast) and Sammy was sniffing and sniffing to get at the sandwich and my three year old had one of those giant obnoxious blow up squeaky hammer toys and I told him to get away but before he did he started banging it on the counter - Sammy ended up cornered with a lot of noise and commotion and a ham sandwich nearby (only for about 30 seconds but he was clearly stressed out about it) and he did GREAT. He was trying to get out but didn't show any signs of aggression or anything. He is SUCH a good boy, and I made sure he knew I thought so after that!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

You're a good boy, Sammy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> He is SUCH a good boy, and I made sure he knew I thought so after that!!


Aw. With a bite of ham sandwich too? LOL


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

Cheers for Sammy and his new COOL family!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Just checking in for my Sammy fix! I read your posts and smile the whole time. Im so glad to hear how well he is doing. 

ps. love the name, my first dog and my heart dog was named Sammy. The name holds alot of good memories for me.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> KAren,
> 
> I don't want to hijack Samson's thread, but the whole Andy connection - the toy Laura gave me to give him when she adopted Buddy being passed on as Samson's first toy (maybe ever), Samson's name being inspired by Andy's life, videos, and sunshiny nature - all of it is so very heartwarming. It's given even more special meaning to Andy's life and meant a whole lot to me as well


No mention of Andy is a hijack of any Samson thread - they are forever intertwined!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Aw. With a bite of ham sandwich too? LOL


Sadly for him, no. He will have to wait until he has a visit with Uncle Danny to get people food again : But he did get a very yummy bacon doggy treat! 

He had another test and PASSED! I had to wipe his muddy muddy paws off and he whined and whined, but he let me do it! :appl: GO SAMMY!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> Sadly for him, no. He will have to wait until he has a visit with Uncle Danny to get people food again : But he did get a very yummy bacon doggy treat!
> 
> He had another test and PASSED! I had to wipe his muddy muddy paws off and he whined and whined, but he let me do it! :appl: GO SAMMY!!


Good boy! 

I don't think it was the tuna. I'm the guilty party. :wavey: 

After he explored the bushes at McDonalds and got his nose wet from the dew, I couldn't resist giving him a taste of 'the good life'. He didn't have any gas from the tuna sandwich I'm aware of. It was probably something like this:


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

LOVE IT! He kept running around looking for you when you were saying "come here!" on the video


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I love that video Danny! You're such a softy...don't worry though, we'll all keep that lil secret


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> He kept running around looking for you when you were saying "come here!" on the video


Awwwwwww 

BTW, he hadn't gone #2 since Kentucky. That might explain the gas.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, Samson is a wonder dog indeed!! Less than 48 hours at our house and today he was 97% perfect (the 3% was humping my friend's husband, which probably doesn't even deserve a 3% bad except it was embarrassing and the kids kept asking questions).

I came home from a wedding this evening and my husband said "watch this!" He told Samson to sit and stay, then put a Milkbone on the stool in front of Samson (right level with his nose) and Sammy just sat there!!! My husband finally (like close to a minute!) said "okay" and Samson got the bone.

We also had a bunch of new visitors today and Samson did TOTALLY okay meeting them - he acted just like a Golden Retriever should act meeting new people. All smiles and tail wags.

We ran some errands this morning, because I wanted him to understand that we can come and go, but we'll always end up back at home. Sure enough - after riding around happily in the car, he came inside and FREAKED OUT with happiness! He was just rolling around in our bed and tossing his toys around and running like a maniac up and down the hall. 

Samson is VERY worn out every evening! In fact, I haven't really had the chance to work on training with him after the kids go to bed (7:30) because he is just DONE by then. I think his endurance will build up, but since he's just been stuck in a pen for six months, going on walks and running around with the kids, and playing with toys during the day, he is totally wiped out by 7pm!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Samson is home. Thank you!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It looks like Sammy couldn't have dreamed of a better home. A mama, daddy, a little girl, and 2 boys!!! Plus mud to roll in . Buddy is jealous he would love a few kids of his own! For now Buddy has to settle for the neighbors kids 



caroline162 said:


> (Just a request - I do want to keep Sammy's thread happy and uncontroversial, so can we stay away from the neuter debate? I WILL absolutely get him neutered within the next month no matter what is said here - maybe at the end of that month or closer to the beginning, but other than that it's not really up for debate. I appreciate others have different views on that, and I presume I can search for that topic if I want to read about it. If anyone wants to share rescue stories and how long they waited to neuter, I'd love to hear them. I just don't want to get into whether he will be neutered or not or what benefits or problems neutering in general will cause. THANK YOU FOR UNDERSTANDING!!!)


I could bot get my rescue Buddy neutered quick enough! He never marked or any in door damage but he was an escape artist! I did not want him to find trouble in more ways than 1 . My parents and I both have neighbors who bred or have male dogs that don't want unfamiliar unneutered male dogs on their property! Buddy got neutered as soon the vet said he had gained enough weight and his skin infections were well on their way to healed.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Jake was an escape artist too! He figured out the gate that nobody else can. But as soon as he'd settled in, he was neutered.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Danny you are champion of rescue! Looks like you found Sammy the absolute perfect home for him!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

WOW. Just wow. 'Nuff said. I truly believe there are times dogs enter our lives at just the right moment. We need them just as much as they need us. I've been touched by this story, and I'm SO HAPPY for Samson!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm enjoying this thread so much! Thank you for taking a chance on Samson and bringing him into your home. It sounds like he is off to a great start with all of you.

I'm so happy for you and your family and for Samson too!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

caroline162 said:


> Wow, Samson is a wonder dog indeed!! Less than 48 hours at our house and today he was 97% perfect (the 3% was humping my friend's husband, which probably doesn't even deserve a 3% bad except it was embarrassing and the kids kept asking questions).
> 
> I came home from a wedding this evening and my husband said "watch this!" He told Samson to sit and stay, then put a Milkbone on the stool in front of Samson (right level with his nose) and Sammy just sat there!!! My husband finally (like close to a minute!) said "okay" and Samson got the bone.
> 
> ...


This is simply wonderful.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, what a good little boy. It's amazing what a little love, patience, and fun will do. All that little boy needed was a great family, and you guys are awesome


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

mudEpawz said:


> Just checking in for my Sammy fix! I read your posts and smile the whole time. Im so glad to hear how well he is doing.
> 
> ps. love the name, my first dog and my heart dog was named Sammy. The name holds alot of good memories for me.


Same here! Love these stories of Sammy. One of my dogs, too, was named Sammy.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like Sammy is fitting perfectly into your home. He sounds like such a sweetie


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Caroline162 I have read all this thread and love that something so wonderful has happened! ..I have had tears in my eyes several times and know that Sammy will be such a joy in your life!!

Danny you've done it again!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Samson*

Can't wait to hear of more Sammy antics and experiences today!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

When I read your posts, I imagine what Sammy must be saying to himself (in his own little doggy language) about his new home. I always imagine it is being said in a really excited tone, and there are lots of "I can't believe it!" and "this is incredible!" It sounds like he totally knows he has hit the jackpot. I am so happy you are making each other so happy.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Also, I can feel him saying, I AM LOVED.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sunday mornings my husband usually lets me sleep in a little, so he got up with Sammy and the kids and 6 and closed our bedroom door so I could snooze. Finally about 7:30, one of the kids opened the door and Sammy jumped into my bed and stretched out - he doesn't seem that big until he stretches out and covers and entire king sized bed! He just leaned his head back and laid it on my neck with the sweetest "I looooooooooooove youuuuuuuu!" expression on his face. He is such a snuggle bug! 

He is finally eating his food. I think he figured out he might have hit the snuggling jackpot, but he's not getting any more egg mcmuffins  Also I vaguely remembered something about not leaving a picky dog's food bowl out (I have NEVER had a picky eater dog, so food left in a bowl was crazy to me!) so I started putting his food bowl away and only putting it down in the morning and evening for a little while. That seemed to do the trick - he ate his dinner and his breakfast this morning


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caroline*

My Hubby and I have a king size bed, Thank God, and Sunday mornings we love to lay there with our coffee and 135 lbs. of dogs join us, Tucker and Tonka!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> When I read your posts, I imagine what Sammy must be saying to himself (in his own little doggy language) about his new home. I always imagine it is being said in a really excited tone, and there are lots of "I can't believe it!" and "this is incredible!" It sounds like he totally knows he has hit the jackpot. I am so happy you are making each other so happy.


Well, Sammy could find himself over on the "Fur All Dawgies Only" thread and we could see what he thinks of his new family and his special delivery courier/rescuer. I'm sure the other dogs would welcome him.

Max (the human, not the dog, and not changing my name anytime soon)


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Okay well Sammy is answering my "how soon should he get neutered" question himself. He has been PERFECT with the kids since he got here. We are watching them very closely of course, but he has passed the noise/food/etc. tests. EXCEPT Samson has a habit of, there's no other way to say it, masturbating. And when he does, if one of the kids comes near, he curls his lip. Remember this dog was bought to breed - it is probably the only thing he was ever praised for those six months he was with that woman. Time to put that part of his life behind him... We'll get him tutored as soon as the vet says okay.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Danny this one's for you - it's a crappy picture (I didn't have my camera handy so I had to use Photobooth on my computer) but it shows Sammy still loves the piano. When Sophia starts practicing, he runs to the piano and hangs out with her


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a great shot. Thank you 

Sammy: "Sophia, I love this piece"


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes, I agree with Max (the human not the dog) that Sammy should join the dawgies in dawgie chat. Then you will find out what he really thinks.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> He is finally eating his food. I think he figured out he might have hit the snuggling jackpot, _but he's not getting any more egg mcmuffins_


Sammy has more things to dream about now. LOL


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Danny, you'll be happy to know that Samson watched a movie with us tonight (Mary Poppins - a musical even!) and there was sneaking of popcorn to the dog when Mom wasn't watching (usually by my husband!) 










He had another good day today  I am just continually blown away at how quickly he is adjusting! He did not like going into his crate the first couple of days he was here (who can blame him after being locked in that kennel for so long?!) But crates are important to me because I want my dog to have a place to get away from the kids (they know not to bother him there) and I need to be able to put the dog in the crate for about an hour while we are getting the kids to bed. Plus for Sammy, it was still too hard to get a good night's sleep here outside the crate - he has been falling asleep around 8pm every evening (worn out pooch!!!) but he is restless and I think feels like he needs to respond to every sound, follow us around if we are getting up, etc. In the crate he CRASHES and doesn't move all night, and wakes up a very very happy, well rested pup. So usually he snuggles with us until we go to bed at 11ish and then I put him in the crate for the rest of the night. Anyway, today he went into the crate all on his own! YAY! He went on his own at one point when he wanted a nap, and then when I wanted him in the crate I just walked over and tapped on it and said "crate" like I have been and he went right in. Such a good boy! 

He hasn't done ANY counter surfing or couch leaping today, even though there was lots of food on the counter today on and off. Such a good boy!

At one point today I was lying on my bed with the laptop, and Sammy was lying next to me, and he suddenly got up and ran around the house finding all of his toys, and he piled them all on the bed. He kind of laid them all out in a circle around himself, and took turns playing with each one for a second, and then he fell asleep. SO cute!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

gold4me said:


> Yes, I agree with Max (the human not the dog) that Sammy should join the dawgies in dawgie chat. Then you will find out what he really thinks.


That is a really cute thread! I just cannot have one more thing feeding my internet addiction :


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like Samson is doing great!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I love all the stories! He is so happy and such a good dog!


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhh,

I love the toy and bed story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

jacksilas said:


> Ahhhhhhhh,
> 
> I love the toy and bed story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Me too! Awwwwwwwww 



> Danny, you'll be happy to know that Samson watched a movie with us tonight (Mary Poppins - a musical even!) and there was sneaking of popcorn to the dog when Mom wasn't watching (usually by my husband!)


Five Smiley Face Award! LOL


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw he sounds like such a sweet boy and it sounds like he adjusting perfectly. So quickly!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Love the story of him putting all his toys on the bed,sounds like he was saying ,these are mine, can you believe it!!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

The last picture really shows what a wonderful family you have. Your children are beautiful. Love the baby leaning on him and how happy Sammy looks just hanging on the couch..well, maybe hoping for some fallen popcorn 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Ohhh the bedtime story really touched my heart. AND you are right dawgie chat is addicting. Someday stop in and say hi.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Winniesmom said:


> The last picture really shows what a wonderful family you have. Your children are beautiful. Love the baby leaning on him and how happy Sammy looks just hanging on the couch..well, maybe hoping for some fallen popcorn
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aw, thank you!! :heartbeat


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So enjoying your updates, this is such a wonderful, heartwarming thread.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

he's so cute  love the story!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh Samson, you are such a little piggie! He is back in the mud with the kids this morning. I am working from home and just heard my husband yelling at everyone to get back outside - I came out of my office to see a trail of muddy footprints and pawprints from the back door to the kitchen and back out!

I talked to the vet this morning, and Sammy is going to get tutored on Thursday along with his exam and shots/heartworm test/etc. He said they will do his exam first, but that especially with a dog as young as he is, he doesn't have any concerns with doing the neutering at the same time as his first visit/exam. I think it will be good to get it all over with, and hopefully stop the humping/masturbating from becoming a habit here, since we are kind of re-setting everything. Those are seriously the ONLY behavior issues we have seen with Samson after his first day here - amazing!! 

I am just continually blown away by how well he is adjusting to being here! It will be a relief for me to know he is all healthy and on heartworm preventative with all his shots after Thursday!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Having him neutered may or may not resolve those problems, hate to tell you.

My boy was not neutered when I adopted him, had to wait three months until he gained enough weight before my Vet would do the surgery. My girl is a former breeder girl, so you can imagine how well it went over with her when Remy first came home and he checked her out. 

I discouraged his behavior by saying un-huh, it only took a few times until he stopped.

Just wanted to make you aware of this so it doesn't come as a surprise. 

Hope his check up and surgery goes well.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Having him neutered may or may not resolve those problems, hate to tell you.
> 
> My boy was not neutered when I adopted him, had to wait three months until he gained enough weight before my Vet would do the surgery. My girl is a former breeder girl, so you can imagine how well it went over with her when Remy first came home and he checked her out.
> 
> ...


Yes. I just have a feeling his is mostly hormones + he was owned for the sole purpose of breeding so that is probably the only thing he was ever praised for... I am pretty confident (but know it's not a guarantee) that between getting the hormones out of his system and telling him to stop, we can get him to quit. I want to do it ASAP before it becomes a habit here (he's not doing it THAT often).


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

caroline162 said:


> Oh Samson, you are such a little piggie! He is back in the mud with the kids this morning. I am working from home and just heard my husband yelling at everyone to get back outside - I came out of my office to see a trail of muddy footprints and pawprints from the back door to the kitchen and back out!
> 
> I talked to the vet this morning, and Sammy is going to get tutored on Thursday along with his exam and shots/heartworm test/etc. He said they will do his exam first, but that especially with a dog as young as he is, he doesn't have any concerns with doing the neutering at the same time as his first visit/exam. I think it will be good to get it all over with, and hopefully stop the humping/masturbating from becoming a habit here, since we are kind of re-setting everything. Those are seriously the ONLY behavior issues we have seen with Samson after his first day here - amazing!!
> 
> I am just continually blown away by how well he is adjusting to being here! It will be a relief for me to know he is all healthy and on heartworm preventative with all his shots after Thursday!


Oh, i feel for you with the mud. We built our own house 28 yrs ago when my boys were young and grass came later. Everything can't be done at once though.
Goldens do seem to love the muck so maybe Samson is getting you used to life with a golden.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Oh, i feel for you with the mud. We built our own house 28 yrs ago when my boys were young and grass came later. Everything can't be done at once though.
> Goldens do seem to love the muck so maybe Samson is getting you used to life with a golden.


He's just another boy in the house... my husband and two sons already love mud and track it in all the time. There's a reason we mop every day and refused to even consider buying a house with carpet


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

You mentioned your husband is a landscaper, and of course, you are last on the list for the new yard. HA! Maybe having an extra 4 feet now tracking in mud will move you closer to the top of the list. Congratulations on Sampson! I love the story about him bringing all his toys to bed. Maybe he didn't want them to feel left out, like he was, before he joined your family?


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Finn used to hump Rindy every night before bedtime. That was his little nighttime ritural I guess. :uhoh: I would tell him to stop, and he would, but it didn't prevent him from starting it every night.

I had him neutered last month. He was 20 months old. When he came home after the neuter he half-heartedly humped Rindy one time and he hasn't done it since.

Hopefully the neutering will help Samson like it did Finn-man!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Goldens R Great said:


> Finn used to hump Rindy every night before bedtime. That was his little nighttime ritural I guess. :uhoh: I would tell him to stop, and he would, but it didn't prevent him from starting it every night.
> 
> I had him neutered last month. He was 20 months old. When he came home after the neuter he half-heartedly humped Rindy one time and he hasn't done it since.
> 
> Hopefully the neutering will help Samson like it did Finn-man!


I don't know why but this made me laugh so hard! :lol:

So far Sammy has only humped people - and only people who are NOT us (ie, visitors). As soon as he tries to mount them of course we tell him to stop and he does. Fingers crossed it stops, because I don't want to try to explain to the kids why he's acting so weird :uhoh:

Like I said... he's just another BOY in the house LOL!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

It's hard to get a picture that shows how truly muddy he is on his undercarriage LOL! He just kept looking at me like, what?! Here comes Deck Bath #2! 










Isn't he still gorgeous, even with all the mud? He has the most amazing coat - I keep telling my husband "look! when the sun hits it, his coat actually sparkles!" And my husband says, "he's GOLDEN retriever!"


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I've been following this thread for a week now. Your family & Samson sound like a wonderful match. He's a lucky dog to have been adopted by such a loving family & it sounds like you found one heck of a canine companion. 
I wish you all long & happy life together.

MIke D


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you all for being so supportive :smooch: I do believe all your sweet positive thoughts have helped Sammy along his journey!

Checking in at the end of Day 4 with Sammy - I cannot believe he has only been here four days!! He just seems like he has always been with us - such a testament to his wonderful nature, how quickly he put aside all his fears and worries and embraced family life!

Today he had a morning walk, then spend most of the day in the mud with the kids, then another walk (my daughter came with me and counted - he peed on 14 trees! That is impressive!) And now he is in my office with me








​
Totally out!! 

If you read my original thread on GRF, you'll know I was planning on spending time training our dog after the kids go to bed - but I haven't had a chance, because Samson is too worn out at the end of the day. From a little kennel with no humans to a house with four little kids, I imagine that would wear anyone out, even a young Golden! He's doing WONDERFUL with obedience training, though - the kids all have little Milkbone pieces in their pockets and reward him for "come" and "sit" and I've had a few opportunities to work on "stay" with him during the day. 

He's such a good boy and bringing so much joy to our family! :heartbeat


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

This makes me very happy! Thank you!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Bahahahahahaha I think Sammy is feeling at home here!!!!










He's going to be so mad at me in the morning for putting that on the internet...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I was away this weekend and came here to see how Sammy and your family are doing. I just started laughing when I saw this picture. I did go back and read posts that I missed, but seeing your last picture told me he is doing great and loves his new home!!!:--big_grin:I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That picture is priceless!! Looks like he is very comfortable! Bless his heart!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sammy moments before falling asleep on the couch: "Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, the good life!!!". 

Bet he never even dreamed he'd ever be so comfortable and loved and get to be a beloved full family member. My smile is the width of a dinner plate right now. That picture speaks a thousand words. Cover of "Happy Dog" magazine if I ever saw one


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Sammy you must be loving your new life! A more relaxed golden I have never seen.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

I am so happy you found each other! Perfect match


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my gosh I just about spit out my coffee when I saw that picture. NOW THAT is a relaxed, confident and HAPPY dog. Bless you and Danny, his Dogfather, for saving him!!!!!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> Bahahahahahaha I think Sammy is feeling at home here!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This picture of Sammy made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

All I can say is priceless! That moment when you realize it is the right dog, and then very single moment afterward when it is proven to be true over and over again! So happy for all,of you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What is that he reading there before he fell asleep?


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

LOL If he knew what you were planning, he wouldn't leave his parts exposed like that.  So happy he can be so relaxed in his new home.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I think it's safe to say that Samson is pretty comfortable at his forever home haha. It's amazing how quick they adjust to a new life, it looks like he's been with you forever  so happy for you all!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Well then, how comfortable will Sammy look once he has more time to settle in?????

All of my rescues have just been so glad to finally have love and attention that they settled in very quickly. It sounds like Samson is too. Having other boys to play with and tire him out is a good, good thing.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Zuca's mom said:


> LOL If he knew what you were planning, he wouldn't leave his parts exposed like that.  So happy he can be so relaxed in his new home.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks, everyone! That pictures is still cracking me up - he was like that for over an hour and didn't even budge when I got up and took his picture.

Danny, that's a beginning piano lesson book next to him, so I guess he was studying his favorite subject and wore himself out... I'll invite you to his first piano recital


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's amazing how quickly he went from his old life to the happiness of life with you and your family - and so smoothly. Says a lot about his personality and the love you guys have given him. What a great story.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thanks, everyone! That pictures is still cracking me up - he was like that for over an hour and didn't even budge when I got up and took his picture.
> 
> Danny, that's a beginning piano lesson book next to him, so I guess he was studying his favorite subject and wore himself out... I'll invite you to his first piano recital


You're on!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

It looks as though Sampson is getting along great in his new house!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I think this is one of my all time favorite threads! Samson and his new happy life just make my heart sing! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Definately think Sammy won the lottery with his new family, truly heartwarming to read how well he has settled in, just wonderful!


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

Everyday I come and check to see how Sammy is doing. I am thrilled that Sammy is getting along so well with your family. It was truly meant to be that he came into your life. And thanks to Danny for going to save Sammy.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Caroline, if you think he's mad at you for posting his jewels, just wait until he loses them from his tutoring. He may go all Cujo on you


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's a censored version LOL:


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

LOL!... I knew this threat would bring a smile to my face but I was not expecting this!!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Here's a censored version LOL:


Modesty patch! You are such a good Dogfather


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, I came home from work a little late today - my first day being away from Sammy all day and it was a long one, almost 12 hours at the office... I was expecting my boy to come leaping up to greet me. Instead he was completely passed out in his crate (door open) and didn't even notice me until I'd been home for 20 minutes! Apparently he and the kids spent all day in the backyard with the hose - including Sammy holding the hose in his mouth and swinging it around while the kids ran around in the water - and he was _so_ tired! I picked up his leash that was lying on the floor just to hang it up next to his crate where it belongs, and he just looked at me like "we're not going anywhere are we?" Usually he goes NUTS when someone picks up the leash!

I am pretty worn out myself, so Sammy and I are going to spend the evening on the couch, watching Mad Men. We'll work on lying down a little more modestly tonight.


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Why not let Samson flaunt it while he's got it! You know before he gets tutored and has to show off his war wounds.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

P.S.
New nickname - when he comes at us all happy and excited, we yell *SAMMY WHAMMY!* And it gets him even more riled up.


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dborgers*
> _Here's a censored version LOL:_


Okay the censored version made me laugh even harder than the original. . . 

I wonder if you will get a similar photo op. Thursday night - like before and after???

p.s I love this thread and feel the need to check it daily.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

All snuggled up in bed... First a little bone chewing....










Then it's time for a rest










Such a tired pup! I really got nothing out of him all evening except a very weary little tail wag. He did stretch out and insist that I brush his lovely golden belly locks. 

Good night!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

I see that Sammy has made it to the bed!
I KNEW he would.
When I saw the pic of Sammy spread out on the couch, I wanted to say, "Sammy, cover yourself with that magazine!"
Very Funny!
I bet Sammy is thinking, "How did I end up in heaven?"


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> I see that Sammy has made it to the bed!
> I KNEW he would.
> When I saw the pic of Sammy spread out on the couch, I wanted to say, "Sammy, cover yourself with that magazine!"
> Very Funny!
> I bet Sammy is thinking, "How did I end up in heaven?"


Karen, you are so right, he must think he died and went to heaven.
I wonder if Samson might have had a pretty nice life the first year until the "breeder" came into the picture.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

KathyL said:


> I wonder if Samson might have had a pretty nice life the first year until the "breeder" came into the picture.


I hope he did. 6 months of a bad life is plenty long enough! Glad to see he is doing so well! I loved the pic of him on the couch


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I talked to the vet this morning, and I am going to go with my initial plan and leave him there overnight tomorrow - I feel bad that it might scare him, but he will also be drugged and it's more important to me that he not have any complications from the surgery or one of my toddlers accidentally touch him in the wrong spot while it's still so sore. If it's anything like when I had my husband fixed, the first 24 hours are the worst. Our vet is WONDERFUL - he and all of his staff are so compassionate and still remember my dogs from years ago! There is someone there 24 hours a day and I trust them with Sammy. Our Suzie actually looked forward to being boarded there, she got so spoiled. So I will take him in for his annual exam at 9 and then leave him for the shots, neuter, microchip and pick him up Friday morning


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Your comment "If it's anything like when I had my husband fixed" just gave me one of those "laugh out loud" moments here in the office. Good thing I did not have a mouth full of coffee or I would be now wiping it off of my monitor screen. I love the visual image of Sammy holding the hose and swinging it around.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Our3dogs said:


> Your comment "If it's anything like when I had my husband fixed" just gave me one of those "laugh out loud" moments here in the office. Good thing I did not have a mouth full of coffee or I would be now wiping it off of my monitor screen. I love the visual image of Sammy holding the hose and swinging it around.


You may think I'm in a hurry to get Samson neutered, but believe me after baby #4 I was in an even bigger hurry with my husband! 

Apparently Sammy is having another muddy day in the backyard. We're just hosing him off with water and no shampoo every afternoon so we don't dry out his skin usually - but since he's going to the vet tomorrow he'll get a real bath tonight. I'll use the opportunity to take some more real pictures tonight. He is so gorgeous, I just can't get over it


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

KathyL said:


> Karen, you are so right, he must think he died and went to heaven.
> I wonder if Samson might have had a pretty nice life the first year until the "breeder" came into the picture.


I think he does remember what it's like to live in a house (for one thing, he's 100% housebroken) - and he has clearly had some training before. 

He is very nervous when one of the toddlers cries for any reason. Yesterday Sammy accidentally hurt my 3 year old (stood up too fast and scratched him) and it TERRIFIED Sammy. My husband said Sammy really acted like he thought my husband was going to hit him  So my guess is that his previous owners did not handle dog + kid well - the narrative we got is that they had a toddler and then got rid of Sammy when they had a second baby. Who knows! 

I am just glad that no matter what went before, we have Sammy now - lucky us!!!!!!!


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm just getting caught up...what a wonderful story! I'm so happy for you and your family and especially for Samson! Thank you for taking him into your home and your hearts.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's a song dedicated to Sammy's 'family jewels'


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ha ha ha Danny!! I don't think any dog has ever had more sympathy than Sammy and his soon to be stolen jewels. 

We went to the field across the street from us for a little training after work today. He is such a good dog!! Have I mentioned that before?!  Recall - 100% with me, 70% with Amelia (age six). Pretty awesome if you ask me!

He was all over the field and hard to photograph, plus he didn't get a real bath today after all, so we'll try to get some prettier pictures this weekend. But he's still gorgeous! 




























Look at that tongue!










This is a picture of a very tired, very hot pup! It was really too hot to go out to train - we didn't stay out there too long!










Oh! And! My husband and the kids ran an errand this afternoon - they put Sammy in his crate before leaving but didn't close the door. The house is really pretty dog proofed (though he could have gotten into trouble if he'd gone looking for shoes or something)... I came home about 20 minutes later, and he was just laying there in his crate waiting!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Caroline, thanks for keeping us updated. I check every day also for an update.

Max


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

He's gorgeous, and your pictures are great (we love pictures and video around here ). What a good boy (and mom)

The shot of your daughter and Sammy speaks a thousand words. Just beautiful. 

Everything is working out like a dream. Aw. You guys and Sammy were meant to be.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

This thread is such a joy!,


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Ylan's Mom said:


> This thread is such a joy!,


Absolutely! Couldn't agree more.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you all for following along and being so so supportive! There's only so much I can brag about my dog to people in real life, so I love coming here and knowing y'all actually DO care about my wonder dog  Today at work someone asked to see a picture of my (human) baby - I had to flip through about twenty Sammy pictures on my phone before I got to any pictures of the kids ha!


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

LOVE the updates!! Sampson is beautiful and I am so happy he is a part of your family. My kids grew up with our Max and it was the best!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He really is beautiful and from everything posted, a "keeper". My last golden was also a rescue who was abused, went into rescue and was adopted by a family with another golden and unfortunately went back into rescue when they had their second child. Just like Sammy, there was no adjustment, he amazed me. Good luck with Sammy's procedure tomorrow. I have a feeling he will be so happy to come home Friday that he won't even notice what's missing.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ha ha! I gave Sammy a bath tonight - he's been getting some quick and dirty rinse off baths on the back deck after his mud playing days, but I wanted to give him a real bath and really get his belly clean too before tomorrow... well, I got him sparkly clean with #1 All Systems shampoo, and then brushed him really well all over for over an hour. He was looking so amazingly gorgeous, and his coat was soooooo soft... But then he curled up on the couch when he was still a little damp - and when he got up, he had the curliest little butt you've ever seen ha! He has major bed head!! Ooops!

Oh well he is still the most handsome boy in the world to me


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Any hairdo that isn't a mullet is great LOL All the best tomorrow.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just makes my day to read how well Sammy is adjusting to his new, GREAT life!! Wishing him luck for his procedure tomorrow. I know he will be so happy to come home on Friday!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Any hairdo that isn't a mullet is great LOL All the best tomorrow.


Ah, now I know what you were really worried about sending him to Arkansas


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> Ah, now I know what you were really worried about sending him to Arkansas


Ha ha ha!! Na. Next time we chat I have to tell you a joke about 3 guys with mullets.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Golden with a mullet  :


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

Aww I cried through the last thread and I cried through this one too. I am just so very and truly happy to see Sammy with your beautiful family. Awesome dog, awesome family! What a match made in heaven. The love in your posts shines through, and I enjoy all of the photos. Hope everything goes well tomorrow!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Good luck at the vets today and hope all goes to plan. Good choice of shampoo, one of the best. I used it in the grooming shop where I worked in Switzerland. We were the Europe distributers for all the No. 1 All Systems products.
Your comment about your husband being fixed really made me laugh!!
I am enjoying this thread so much, keep on sending us lovely photos and laugh out loud comments.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

Thinking of you and Sammy today.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thinking of Sammy today. Hope all goes well. It'll probably be a worry day for you til you hear he is out of surgery. Can't wait til he's back with you and generating more happy stories.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

The vet said Sammy is gorgeous and looks really healthy  He was SUCH a good boy!!!

Danny, you will really appreciate this having seen him exactly ONE WEEK ago - do you know how he acted at the vet's office??!? First time going out somewhere where he got out of the car? In a vet's office full of strange animal scents? With TONS of people coming at him left and right because he's so irresistible? He acted like.... a Golden Retriever! His tail was wagging the whole time, he greeted everyone and was very friendly without being wild, he didn't mark on anything, he was calm but happy and confident!!! I just cannot believe how amazing he is!! Seven _days_ ago he was frightened of strangers and new experiences!

First we all cried when the vet tech started talking about our Suzie and remembering funny stories about when she would be there. Then I told them the story of how we ended up with Samson and everyone was just amazed at what Danny did and what a perfect dog we ended up with. 

It's only 9 am but I am totally worn out from all the emotions ha! I miss Sammy. BUT I know my buddy is in good hands. I took Henry (age 3) with me to the vet, and he was not happy about leaving him! The neuter isn't scheduled until 1pm, so they will call me later this afternoon with an update. They're doing all his shots and everything once he's sedated, so he should have pretty much happy memories from this visit - I know he will get spoiled rotten by those girls!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Samson*

I know you will be so relieved when they call you-everything will be fine.
Sammy is such a sweetie!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of Sammy today, I'm sure everything will be fine and he'll back with you in no time


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Danny, you will really appreciate this having seen him exactly ONE WEEK ago - do you know how he acted at the vet's office??!? First time going out somewhere where he got out of the car? In a vet's office full of strange animal scents? With TONS of people coming at him left and right because he's so irresistible? He acted like.... a Golden Retriever! His tail was wagging the whole time, he greeted everyone and was very friendly without being wild, he didn't mark on anything, he was calm but happy and confident!!! I just cannot believe how amazing he is!! Seven _days_ ago he was frightened of strangers and new experiences!


That's my Dogson (chest swollen with pride) 

The forum waits for Sammy to come out of surgery :


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

By the way, my vet's office called the vet listed on that vet "record" we got - they have never seen this dog! They searched for any Golden Retrievers with that birth date, or who had one of those visit dates, or who is named Max and around that age... nothing. No surprise, but still.

I am anxiously sitting by the phone waiting for them to call! We picked a good day for Sammy to be stuck inside a vet clinic all day - the heat index is 108 degrees. Ick!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sammy did great! 

The vet just called. Have I mentioned how great she is? We talked about Proheart and her experiences and she was really reassuring. And of course Sammy is there for the next 24 hours and will be watched closely. He is just doing great - he's awake and charming everyone  We sure will miss him at home tonight!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

AND now that he's had a vet visit - I was able to get him signed up for pet insurance. He had no symptoms of any pre-existing conditions, so we should be covered for everything now  I got Healthy Paws and his premium is $33/month.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Frozen yogurt party tomorrow? Peach frozen yogurt from Kroger has been a favorite around here. Smushed into the bowl, it provides oodles of tail wags


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Frozen yogurt party tomorrow? Peach frozen yogurt from Kroger has been a favorite around here. Smushed into the bowl, it provides oodles of tail wags


You know what, I will give him a special people-food treat from his Dogfather tomorrow  He sure deserves it!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Frozen yogurt is yummy and easily digestible. We've served it often around here .. especially during hot weather. Tail wags? Oh, ya!! We've really enjoyed it as a family treat


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm SO excited for next weekend - he will get to meet a river and a lake and big pastures and woods and horses and an obnoxious sheltie. What an adventure he will have - I can't wait to take and post pictures


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

So glad to here that Sammy did well at the vet.


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

I just love this story and thread! As a new member, I'm a little intimidated to post questions...I've read some where the OP just gets jumped on and the question is lost in the ensuing back and forths, and having lost my heart dog in January, it is still very painful for me to read the sad threads. 

Your Sammy threads really show the best of this forum and what it truly is about - the kindness and caring and community - that we all share as Golden owners. I followed Danny's heroic rescue, your meet up with Danny to pick up Samson, I cheered at the ease of Sammy's transition to your home...it's just the best feel good story I have read here!

I'm so thrilled for you and your family and Samson. I look forward to many, many more stories, pictures and videos of your lives together!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just called to check on Mr Sammers and he has quite the fan club at the doggy hospital. She said he was "very perky" and was going to get a walk in a little while.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Logged on and this is what I wanted to see. Now you can rest assured knowing your boy is fine. He's a real charmer isn't he!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

So glad to see that Samson's new life with you has started so well. What a gem ! He looks wonderful and so very happy. Good toughts for Sammy as he heals up from his tutoring. 

You might want to ask when you go get him tomorrow how much exercise he should be getting and if he can go in the water or not so close to his neuter.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thalie said:


> So glad to see that Samson's new life with you has started so well. What a gem ! He looks wonderful and so very happy. Good toughts for Sammy as he heals up from his tutoring.
> 
> You might want to ask when you go get him tomorrow how much exercise he should be getting and if he can go in the water or not so close to his neuter.


I did ask about this today and she said he should be fine by next Thursday to swim and play (assuming no complications of course). :crossfing


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sampson's Mom said:


> I just love this story and thread! As a new member, I'm a little intimidated to post questions...I've read some where the OP just gets jumped on and the question is lost in the ensuing back and forths, and having lost my heart dog in January, it is still very painful for me to read the sad threads.
> 
> Your Sammy threads really show the best of this forum and what it truly is about - the kindness and caring and community - that we all share as Golden owners. I followed Danny's heroic rescue, your meet up with Danny to pick up Samson, I cheered at the ease of Sammy's transition to your home...it's just the best feel good story I have read here!
> 
> I'm so thrilled for you and your family and Samson. I look forward to many, many more stories, pictures and videos of your lives together!


I understand. I was pretty jumped on my very first thread here. It has been really sad for me to see what rude things people are willing to post on new members' threads sometimes - it is like people assume the very worst (especially if God forbid children are involved in any way) and just don't have much of a filter when it comes to what they say! It makes me sad BECAUSE I know that actually the vast majority of people here are AWESOME - like some of the most caring amazing Golden-hearted people on earth! Sammy's story is such a great example of it! :heartbeat


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sampson's Mom said:


> I just love this story and thread! As a new member, I'm a little intimidated to post questions...I've read some where the OP just gets jumped on and the question is lost in the ensuing back and forths, and having lost my heart dog in January, it is still very painful for me to read the sad threads.


I hope you'll ask your questions. If anyone gives you a bad time or tries to hijack your thread, just contact a Mod. You can report rudeness and other rule violations to all of us at once using the octagonal button at the upper right on the bar above each post. We'll be there for you, as we try to be there for everyone and keep this lovely place at its best.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hear that rude people? You do NOT want to mess with our moderators!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

dborgers said:


> Hear that rude people? You do NOT want to mess with our moderators!!


Danny, where did you find that portrait of me?!!!!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

So glad that Sammy is doing well. I look forward to the updates. My family even ask how he is doing and they don't go on the forum! He is loved here in New Jersey!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Winniesmom said:


> So glad that Sammy is doing well. I look forward to the updates. My family even ask how he is doing and they don't go on the forum! He is loved here in New Jersey!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh man, I just don't even know how to tell y'all how much it means to me that so many people care about Sammy. I TRULY believe the reason he not only found us, but is adjusting almost miraculously well is because of all the prayers and positive thoughts he has received from everyone on here! I just cannot fathom spending six months locked in a little kennel and then embracing life in a busy house with four kids, many visitors, new experiences and rules, and just suddenly acting like you've lived there your whole life. I can say 100% honestly that other than some (rare) hormonal behavior a few times, we have not had ONE SINGLE issue with Samson after the first day he was here. He is happy, well-adjusted, well-mannered, healthy, uh, PERFECT! When he has all the reasons in the world to be nervous, untrusting, untrained, unhealthy, and with a million issues. So thank you - y'all are his extended family for sure :smooch:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> Danny, where did you find that portrait of me?!!!!


GorgeousModerators.com


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

dborgers said:


> GorgeousModerators.com


Aww....... :smooch: :smooch: :smooch:


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

So happy to hear Sammy's tutoring went well!  And I agree this forum is an amazing place and this thread has given me HUGE smiles. So happy for all of you!!! The policewoman pic is hysterical!


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

GoldensGirl said:


> I hope you'll ask your questions. If anyone gives you a bad time or tries to hijack your thread, just contact a Mod. You can report rudeness and other rule violations to all of us at once using the octagonal button at the upper right on the bar above each post. We'll be there for you, as we try to be there for everyone and keep this lovely place at its best.


Thank you. I'm usually pretty thick-skinned anyways (although I do over think everything ) - and up to this point, I've been able to answer any question I have using the search function. So far, everything I've gone through with my almost five month old pup, someone else has survived and given me inspiration! (I'll be heading to the Parents of Teenage Pups soon! Lol!) But again, thank you!! This really is a great forum!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope Sammy's story will inspire others to adopt rescues. Rescue adoptions are win/win for everyone involved.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> I hope Sammy's story will inspire others to adopt rescues. Rescue adoptions are win/win for everyone involved.


Truly! Of the dogs I have owned, the ones that were rescued from the most desperate situations ended up being the best pets.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> Truly! Of the dogs I have owned, the ones that were rescued from the most desperate situations ended up being the best pets.


Ditto that


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm so sad without my buddy tonight :bawling: This is normally when we have major snuggle time. It's kind of frightening what a goner I am - I already can't imagine life without him!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So glad he did well. I have not posted too much on your thread, but have been actively following. Such a great story!!

So is it all systems go and he has a negative heart worm test and all that good stuff?

I was thinking you would be super lonely tonight.....but now the real test begins....newly tutored dog that is supposed to be semi calm and 4 kids off for summer break who want to play with the hose. 

Will you need to get stitches removed or are they using glue or dissolving stitches?


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Tomorrow will be here before you know it and Sammy will once again fill his spot on the couch. Do you ever wonder what you did with your evenings pre-puppy??? I know I do.

Glad everything went well. 

Weird, but this morning I thought 'oh, Sammy is off to the vet today, I must go post good luck wishes', but then a little blonde man monopolized all my free time before work. . .

Jack's big day is still several months off, but how long do they have to stay calm after neutering???? ((at this point, I am having trouble imaging several entirely calm days. . . and does that include no zoomies??? )


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

YES he is all clear on HW and any other health issues - the vet said he was extremely healthy (and gorgeous *ahem*) 

One reason I wanted him to go ahead and stay overnight (that is their standard too) is to give him that first day to just be still and heal (and be closely watched). We actually have house guests coming for the weekend and a lot going on this weekend - but that is most weekends around here. So I got some Jumbones, and my plan is to make a cozy spot in my office that he can hang out and we can go in and snuggle with him, without all the commotion of the rest of the house. He's got his crate too, if needed. No muddy backyard for a few days - poor Sammy! We'll be going to the pool a lot probably this weekend, so he will actually have a quiet house.

I miss him so much tonight!! I feel like getting one of my kids' stuffed animals to hold LOL!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

jacksilas said:


> Tomorrow will be here before you know it and Sammy will once again fill his spot on the couch. Do you ever wonder what you did with your evenings pre-puppy??? I know I do.


YES!! I seriously cannot even imagine life without him now, and it kinda seems like he's been here forever. The last few months, after we decided for sure to get another dog, I would actually sit here on the couch like this and FEEL the empty spot next to me where a dog should be. Can't wait till he's back in that spot where he belongs!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So thankful he is 100% great health wise....I feel relieved for you and him so I can only imagine you feel.

Funny how you can get so attached to them so quickly! Just something addictive about our sweet goldens.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Belle's Mom said:


> So thankful he is 100% great health wise....I feel relieved for you and him so I can only imagine you feel.
> 
> Funny how you can get so attached to them so quickly! Just something addictive about our sweet goldens.


Thank you! I am so relieved too - I didn't realize how anxious I was to get the "all clear" until this afternoon when the vet called. BIG relief!

He has for sure stolen my heart through and through. In one week! Good thing I bought that pet insurance today - I'm pretty much gonna do anything and everything to make sure this guy sticks around for a looooong time! My oldest daughter (age eight) was telling someone today that he's 1.5 years old, so he should definitely be hers all the way until she leaves for college. What a wonderful thought and she is right!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

So I got Sammy microchipped of course, but still I wanted him to have a tag, because it's more likely that if he got away from us somewhere, a person would find him and just try to call us... anyway, I am cracking up at the tag I ordered for him: Custom Dog Tag Unique Pet ID Tag Handstamped Nu by critterbling 

Tee hee.


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

That tag is so cool! Guybrush and Kaylee want one now! I can just imagine Sammy wearing that tag, bandanna round his neck and shades on cool dog that he is!

Over hear in Australia I share all the Sammy stories with my family and we are all releived his tutoring session went well. I wake up in the morning and go check Sammy's thread to see what he was doing while I was asleep.

Glad he is doing so well!


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

So happy that everything checked out okay at the vet and Samson is doing so well! 

I LOVE that ID tag. May need to get Luna one of those!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

There's another cute one from that shop that says "keep calm and call my mom"


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Glad everything went well at the vets and he is all clear.

I can't imagine what it must be like to have 108 degrees. We are having a cold summer. Today 14 centigrade and raining!!

Have a good week-end and hope you manage to keep him calm.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

caroline162 said:


> Oh man, I just don't even know how to tell y'all how much it means to me that so many people care about Sammy. I TRULY believe the reason he not only found us, but is adjusting almost miraculously well is because of all the prayers and positive thoughts he has received from everyone on here! I just cannot fathom spending six months locked in a little kennel and then embracing life in a busy house with four kids, many visitors, new experiences and rules, and just suddenly acting like you've lived there your whole life. I can say 100% honestly that other than some (rare) hormonal behavior a few times, we have not had ONE SINGLE issue with Samson after the first day he was here. He is happy, well-adjusted, well-mannered, healthy, uh, PERFECT! When he has all the reasons in the world to be nervous, untrusting, untrained, unhealthy, and with a million issues. So thank you - y'all are his extended family for sure :smooch:


I truly believe that dogs know when they have been given a second chance for life and fully embrace it, especially if the situation that came from was not a good one. 

Sammy is a very special boy, he has found the home and family he was meant to have. He will show you his gratitude everyday for many years to come.

Very glad to hear he checked out so well, he's come through his surgery great. Now he just needs a little time to heal then let the fun begin.

Love the new tag-it's great!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Great to hear the good news about Sammy's health!

I am pretty sure he is missing home as well! I can image him going "are we there yet" until he his back with his family


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I love the name tag too. So Hollywood. And man, does that boy have a Hollywood smile!

Next thing you know he'll be doing power lunches with Steven Spielberg at the Polo Lounge


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

caroline162 said:


> So I got Sammy microchipped of course, but still I wanted him to have a tag, because it's more likely that if he got away from us somewhere, a person would find him and just try to call us... anyway, I am cracking up at the tag I ordered for him: Custom Dog Tag Unique Pet ID Tag Handstamped Nu by critterbling
> 
> Tee hee.


Love it. 

And love that Sammy is doing great post-op. I bet he missed you all as much as you missed him last night - but I agree with your decision. Good that he had some good rest time. Those first few hours are pretty crucial to a good healing. Good plan for the weekend, too - but at least you'll be able to sneak away to visit with him.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

That I.D. tag is fit for a Princess.

Someone is going to be a bit more spoiled.

Do some research on the benefits of vitamin D suplimentation. Wife, Princess and I all take 400 iu every day. Dogs can not synthesize vitamin D in the skin, from cholesterol, when sun exposure is adequate. So a supliment is a good idea for them. Long term good health is just a matter of good nutrition and avoiding bad habits. Grapes and raisins are bad. 

So is sniffing cats. Before you know it, Sammy will be hanging out in allys waiting for one to wander by.

Max


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I wanted to let Sammy know, in advance, that being a Conehead ... from France ... is cool 

As in Dan Aykroyd's case, it can lead to being a rich movie star too


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> I love the name tag too. So Hollywood. And man, does that boy have a Hollywood smile!
> 
> Next thing you know he'll be doing power lunches with Steven Spielberg at the Polo Lounge


I will be calling you to be his agent. LA is not really my scene, but I can definitely see Sammy strutting his stuff in Malibu and power lunching with the big directors. He's cooler than I am, that's for sure!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

(Practicing my Hollywood agent schtick: "Steven, babe, this kid's gonna be bigger than Cruise. Let's do lunch. Give my best to Kate. Ciao, babe." "Disney, this kid is another Air Bud. You'd better get him in the Mickey Mouse club ASAP. I'm hanging up now. I don't hear back from you in 30 seconds I take him to Nickelodeon!! (click)"

How'm I doing?


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Glad to hear he is recovering well from his surgery. I really and truly believe that God made him just for your family.  Thank you Caroline and Danny!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> (Practicing my Hollywood agent schtick: "Steven, babe, this kid's gonna be bigger than Cruise. Let's do lunch. Give my best to Kate. Ciao, babe." "Disney, this kid is another Air Bud. You'd better get him in the Mickey Mouse club ASAP. I'm hanging up now. I don't hear back from you in 30 seconds I take him to Nickelodeon!! (click)"
> 
> How'm I doing?


You're a natural. You guys can go on the road together with your man and singing dog musical act....just gotta get a few more voice lessons in.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll bet your voice/piano students may find him singing in no time. 

The "Sammy Whammy Wonderdog" moniker is perfect for Tinseltown.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

So glad to hear that all went well with the tutoring. I'll bet Sammy can't WAIT to get back home again


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

We are actually at voice lessons right now and them headed to the vet to pick up Sammy!! Can't wait to get me hands on him! Called this morning to check on him and he was doing great


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad Sammy did so well, this thread is so exciting!, hoping you all have a great weekend, Sammy will be so pleased to be back his wonderful new family.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh man, this sweet sweet dog!!! When they brought him out to me, he just started crying and crying and crying and trying to crawl UP me! Now whenever I pet him, he does this sweet little cry like "Mom! I didn't know if I'd ever see you again!" Gee, Sammy, way to break my heart!!  :heartbeat

He did great... honestly, it's going to be VERY hard to keep him "calm" - he is acting like nothing happened, just running and jumping around. I put his bed next to me in my office and gave him a Jumbone, and he would only lay down after several minutes of leaping around is circles. He was also really bad about licking his incision last night, so I"m having to watch him VERY closely. If I can't stop him, the e-collar goes back on. It's just that the collar freaked him out - like spazzing out peeing on himself freak out. So we'll see. 

The vet bill ended up being over $600 - which was more than the $300ish that they had told us, but that always seems to happen, right? My husband is having some heart palpitations, since we had $250 aside for a vetted MAGRR dog, BUT we both agree we won the lottery when we got Samson - he is worth everything!!!

GAH he will not leave me alone - I need to give him some undivided attention before his head explodes!!!!! :uhoh:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Did the vet give you some doggie valium? If not, go back and get some. It'll help a lot.

Glad he came through everything OK. Aw, so glad to see you. Easy to tell that's making your heart go pitty patter.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I wonder if the fact that you had the vet keep Sammy overnight had something to do with the price jump. Even though you said that the vet prefers they stay, you may have been quoted as an outpatient.
Glad all went well.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hali's Mom said:


> I wonder if the fact that you had the vet keep Sammy overnight had something to do with the price jump. Even though you said that the vet prefers they stay, you may have been quoted as an outpatient.
> Glad all went well.


No, that was covered as part of the neuter... it was just once we added his heartworm shot and flea/tick treatment and e-collar and crazy random stuff like you now have to pay $15 for a city license that says your dog is neutered (along with the rabies license that is another $12), etc. etc. etc. it all just adds up. :no:


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Did the vet give you some doggie valium? If not, go back and get some. It'll help a lot.
> 
> Glad he came through everything OK. Aw, so glad to see you. Easy to tell that's making your heart go pitty patter.


LOL! I was just looking at his discharge instructions and at the bottom it says "Be aware that Samson will not likely follow these instructions on his own." : 

No Valium... I think he's settled down... for now... I think he was just REALLY happy to be home.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm happy to hear that he is home and doing well. Ask what to do to keep the incision disinfected. I have used peroxide in the past on Ivory.
Did Sammy have the hard or soft cone of shame? The noise of the hard one is frightening. The soft one is easier on the dog.


Max


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

PrincessDaisy said:


> I'm happy to hear that he is home and doing well. Ask what to do to keep the incision disinfected. I have used peroxide in the past on Ivory.
> Did Sammy have the hard or soft cone of shame? The noise of the hard one is frightening. The soft one is easier on the dog.
> 
> 
> Max


His cone is hard - truly like a lampshade. It looks very uncomfortable  I don't blame him for hating it! Plus I think not being able to see all around him makes him nervous. He is wearing it now and doing a little better at home - I bet just being at the vet hospital with all those unfamiliar sounds and smells AND not being able to see properly, it was just too much.

He is on an antibiotic, they said on the incision just to leave it dry.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh and yes the noise - he is so clumsy - he bangs into every door and drags chairs around and stuff. Poor little guy!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Back together where we belong!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Love the pic!!

From Sammy, dedicated to Caroline162  :


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Aaaaaaw that is exactly what his sweet eyes were singing (we're still working on the voice) when he was laying there licking my hand. He has been a total Velcro dog since he got back. I didn't trust him not to lick last night, so I put the collar on him - I kept getting whacked in the head with a cone intermittently all night!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Cones can be rough. They used to terrify my girl - but she finally got used to it after her big surgery and vet stay.

I tried this kind at one point. Maybe Sammy would do better with the softer donut:


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

Awww....that photo of Sammy is just the sweetest thing EVER!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I have not posted much, but I have been following this thread...I'm so happy Sammy is home and doing good! Love the pictures! What a sweetheart!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy to hear that Samson is back home with you


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

After tugg's neuter he had to wear a cone but I got a soft one from the vet, it was so much better than the hard ones. He only had to wear it for a few days.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just a quick check in, since I have house guests... I had to post a couple of pictures of Sammy's handsome new collar 



















Sammy has had kind of a weird day... He seems to feel totally fine from the neuter - he's active and moving like normal, and just doesn't seem to have any effects from the neuter. He doesn't need the cone except when I leave him alone - then he sleeps on the bed and the cone doesn't bother him that much.

On the other hand, he has growled/snarled at people a couple of times today, which he hasn't done since last Friday. One was the little tiny old lady next door while we were on our walk, he growled a mean growl at her. And then my friend who is staying with us - he has been laying down next to her and nudging her to pet him. But then all of a sudden he bared his teeth at her when she reached over to pet him (after like 45 minutes of us sitting there talking and her petting him just fine). All I can think is maybe the pain medication is making him jumpy or confused or something... Or being left at the vet and now having guests at the house is making him insecure and act weird... I don't know. 

Anyway, other than those couple of weird episodes, he is doing great. I feel SO much relief after his vet visit - getting a clean bill of health and pet insurance on him feels so good!


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

Maybe he was grumpy because of meds, its understandable...I am glad everything is going well.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I wonder if he feels he is in a more vulnerable state because of the recent neuter and meds... He might just feel 'not quite right', and therefore a bit more on edge in general. I'm sure he'll be back to normal in no time.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a handsome collar  To think he came in a borrowed one, and that the woman couldn't be bothered with buying him one or having his vaccinations done. Sammy's a lucky boy now.

I'll bet he doesn't feel well. His body is going through changes. Socialization and time should take care of his inhibitions about people. You're doing a great job of being a mom to him


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Sometimes dogs behave differently after an anesthetic this plus the meds, being at the vets and now house guests - I think he is doing pretty well considering.

The effects of the neuter will wear off after a few days and he will be back to his normal sunny self

Enjoy your week-end


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

He's had to adapt to a lot of changes lately. There will be little bumps in the road as he gets used to his new life. All in all, sounds like he's doing fantastic.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yup - I agree with everyone. He's recovering from the anesthesia (that can make dogs feel yucky), he's on painkillers, and he may well be having little twinges of pain at the incision site. He'll be better soon, I'm sure. Maybe make sure he's not alone with the kidlets til he is 100%. (I bet you're already making sure of this). If anything happened, it would be out of pain, not aggression, but it would still be devastating for all.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm with the other posters... A lot of change, some discomfort, plus drugs in his system. Best not to leave him alone with strangers and kids for a few days, and keep a close watch on him. He undoubtedly still feels insecure about his new home and family--he's only been there a short while.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, everyone! I do think the anesthesia maybe had something to do with it, and just generally being freaked out about being in the hospital, the cone, the guests, etc. But also... he seems kinda jumpy sometimes in really low light - like he's barked at my husband like he didn't recognize him, and then he snarled at my friend in the middle of her petting him last night - both things happened when it was pretty dark. You don't think he might have a hard time seeing at night, do you? 

Anyway, today he has been fine. A little obnoxious, mostly because we were gone at church for a couple of hours, and then we had a meeting at our house with a bunch of people and kids so we locked him in our bedroom for a little over an hour in the afternoon. He made sure we knew that he needed *A LOT OF EXTRA ATTENTION* after that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

We're taking him on a lot of short walks to try to get his energy out without over-doing it. He really just wants to play and run around. I did let him play fetch for a little while in our hallway to burn off a little energy this evening. He's so funny - when he brings me his toy, I always say something like "oh thank you for retrieving my birdie that I just shot you're such a good little retriever!" and he gets so excited and starts talking back. Funny boy!

And yes, we don't ever leave him unattended with the kids, regardless of whether he's just had surgery or not. And he's a little unpredictable with strangers still, so we're being very careful about how he meets people and what kind of experiences he has with others. He's getting good about meeting people - just not on a leash or AT our front door (if we lock him in our room, then let someone come in and then let Sammy come out and meet them, he is much better). We'll work on leash/front door greetings in the future. Like Kathleen said, he's only been with us a little over a week. Over all he is adjusting AWESOME! 

Okay one more question - he has pain meds that say to give 1.5 tablets once a day for 7 days. Sammy doesn't seem even remotely like he's hurting (not walking or sitting different or guarded or really ANY different at all) - would you give him the pain meds the whole week? I mean, I hate the thought of him hurting and definitely would NOT want to have him be in pain, but I didn't even take pain killers for 7 days after my c-section, so... I'm wondering if he really needs them that long and don't want to medicate him unnecessarily. Just wondering what others' experiences with that are. Thanks!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd think, based on our experiences, 2-4 days should be plenty for the pain meds, though dogs are pretty stoic when it comes to pain, so one can never tell. 

As to the other ... I think he got smacked on the nose a lot. Like you said, he's only been there a week. Betcha in a month or two all that will be a thing of the past. He's been through an incredibly large amount of change in just a few days, really. Like any golden rescue, he'll forget about the bad stuff pretty quickly.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

I would call and ask the vet about the meds, it sounds like you have really good vet and I bet they would have good advice. I think sometimes they keep them on that long more for the owners sake than the dogs! That way we don't have to feel like they are in pain! : Glad to see the new pics and hear he is doing well


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh sad story I forgot to share... I accidentally stepped on the end of Sammy's tail today (when he was being a MAJOR velcro dog and just seemed to be exactly under my feet no matter which way I turned!) and he yelped. I felt so bad it made me cry and I sat down next to him to apologize, and he started whining and I was crying - my eight year old walked in and said "and what exactly is going on here?!" LOL! 

Sammy and I survived.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-ww!!*

Aw-ww!!

You didn't mean to and I'm sure Sammy knows that.
I know how bad it feels though, when you accidentally hurt them!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Re the pain meds. In Max's case, he had zero pain meds after he came home from the vet after his neuter procedure.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

We need a Sammy update.


Max


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Aw! Samson is doing GREAT!! He is such an attention hog - if you come to my house and sit down, by golly you better be ready to pet the dog!! He wakes us up in the morning by jumping on the bed and literally crawling across us and sticking his nose in our faces until we pet him. We are headed out into the country this weekend, so we will have lots of adventures to report back!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have better pictures on my camera, but until then - here's Sammy protecting us from those scary floating beasts on the river! 










I am pretty sure he has never been on a riverbank. He was just so amazed and sniffing, rolling, running. He's passed out in the car now - we are on the last leg of our trip now and he is not moving!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Ho kno, de ebil kanoo beazt! Und etz eatered tvu whomanz.


Princezz Daizee

Oh, P und de S, Harlpee Fourft ob Juwleye!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad that Sammy is doing great and has settled in perfectly. I just LOVE his story and reading your updates about him experiencing lots of new things  Looking forward to hearing more about your adventure!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I can practically hearing the good times going on today  Have fun!!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

great updates!!! keep 'em coming


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad to hear that Sammy is living the good life and being the perfect Velcro guy!! So many good adventures to come!!


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

PrincessDaisy said:


> Ho kno, de ebil kanoo beazt! Und etz eatered tvu whomanz.
> 
> 
> Princezz Daizee
> ...


LOL!, Good boy Sammy!!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, the vet had us use Parastar for fleas and ticks and I said this weekend would be the ultimate test... FAIL for Parastar after 24 hours - the boy is covered in ticks  

He is having the absolute best time in the world and I have some great pictures to post when I get home - he is running through the pastures, rolling in deer and horse poop (yum!) and sunbathing in the yard. I guess I will just spend every evening picking ticks off him. Blah. I really did not want to use a tick collar up here, because of the kids, but that may end up being the only solution that works when we come out here.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

caroline162 said:


> Well, the vet had us use Parastar for fleas and ticks and I said this weekend would be the ultimate test... FAIL for Parastar after 24 hours - the boy is covered in ticks
> 
> He is having the absolute best time in the world and I have some great pictures to post when I get home - he is running through the pastures, rolling in deer and horse poop (yum!) and sunbathing in the yard. I guess I will just spend every evening picking ticks off him. Blah. I really did not want to use a tick collar up here, because of the kids, but that may end up being the only solution that works when we come out here.


We use Advantix II here since nothing else works, you might want to try it. Ticks here are horrible, and we've never found anything else that works.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like you kids are having a great time. Sorry 'bout the ticks, but you'll get it figured out


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

He may have earned himself a trip to the groomers. He is a disaster!! I keep trying to rinse him off with the hose and give him a quick brushing to stay on top of the situation, but he is still the biggest mess!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw ... sounds like a boy having a fantastic time. It moves me just thinking about where he came from and that happy heart he has now thanks to his wonderful new mom and family


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> He may have earned himself a trip to the groomers. He is a disaster!! I keep trying to rinse him off with the hose and give him a quick brushing to stay on top of the situation, but he is still the biggest mess!


Sort of like getting dirty kids home from a playdate--that's how you know they had a great time!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

If good time is measured in ticks, mud, burrs, deer poop, and hair mats - Sammy wins Best Time Ever today!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Aw ... sounds like a boy having a fantastic time. It moves me just thinking about where he came from and that happy heart he has now thanks to his wonderful new mom and family


Uh, thanks to YOU!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

All Sammy got to rub himself in before was dirt. This is a HUGE step up!! LOL


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

He sure acted like he won the lottery when he found FRESH horse poop!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> He sure acted like he won the lottery when he found FRESH horse poop!


Hey, like who wouldn't? Winner of the 10 patty lottery prize!! LOL ... and so much more!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

This is a picture of a picture on my computer - but here is Sammy The Flying Wonderdog!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Hey, like who wouldn't? Winner of the 10 patty lottery prize!! LOL ... and so much more!!


LOL! He's not jumping into your bed tonight!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

OMG is that beautiful ... in so many ways!



caroline162 said:


> This is a picture of a picture on my computer - but here is Sammy The Flying Wonderdog!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ha ha ha I just walked outside and saw this - Sammy is ASLEEP while getting hosed off!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

caroline162 said:


> If good time is measured in ticks, mud, burrs, deer poop, and hair mats - Sammy wins Best Time Ever today!!





caroline162 said:


> He sure acted like he won the lottery when he found FRESH horse poop!


He's making up for lost time, he has a lot of catching up to do.

He sure is one happy and one very lucky boy.


Love the pic of him getting hosed off-this great!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL!! That's just precious! 


caroline162 said:


> Ha ha ha I just walked outside and saw this - Sammy is ASLEEP while getting hosed off!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

It's hydro-therapy! Aka water massage! Soooo cute!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> Uh, thanks to YOU!


You're the one who took a giant leap of faith. Not only for mankind, but for dogkind too. 

That makes you twice the hero Neil Armstrong was


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

caroline162 said:


> Well, the vet had us use Parastar for fleas and ticks and I said this weekend would be the ultimate test... FAIL for Parastar after 24 hours - the boy is covered in ticks
> 
> He is having the absolute best time in the world and I have some great pictures to post when I get home - he is running through the pastures, rolling in deer and horse poop (yum!) and sunbathing in the yard. I guess I will just spend every evening picking ticks off him. Blah. I really did not want to use a tick collar up here, because of the kids, but that may end up being the only solution that works when we come out here.


Sorry to hear this. This week we saw Toby's vet who does acupuncture on him once a month and I asked her what she's seeing regarding Frontline and Parastar and she said there are so many reports of failures that she's not stocking either and now recommends Activyl for fleas and ticks. We dosed both dogs after baths and so far so good after 3 days. I hope this works. You might check and see if your vet can prescribe or get this and give it a whirl.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks. I hope they take back the rest of this Parastar - I bought 6 months worth. I will ask about Activyl and Advantix. I haven't seen any fleas on him, but the ticks are outrageous.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I use Vectra...


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I use Advantix II. He looks so amazingly happy. It makes my heart melt.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sally's Mom said:


> I use Vectra...


Does it work well to repel ticks? Ticks are NUTS here - I picked about a dozen off each of the kids and the dogs tonight! It's really expensive... I'm willing to try it if it works well, though. Parastar wasn't the cheapest and didn't seem to work at all! I hope they are willing to take back the other 5 months I bought, since it doesn't work. 

Advantix II has good reviews on Amazon...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I think ticks have been bad all over. I just came back from SK and I've never seen ticks like the way i did out there! Ranger had 5 ticks on him in 4 days - usually he has NONE. Especially this time of year, since they're usually gone by July. 

The vet recommended Revolution. I'm not sure if it worked or not. Yes, Ranger had ticks but they were always crawling on him - they were never able to burrow into the skin. One was on him for a few hours (I realize now because of his behaviour) and when I finally saw it, it was on his eyebrow! I was still able to pull it off with a kleenex. 

Blech. I had nightmares of the ticks crawling off Ranger, up the bedspread, and onto me!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I am probably killing my data plan by using my mobile hot spot to let me upload pictures from my laptop  Here are some (a ton of) pictures of my handsome Sammy from yesterday and today. 

It's been so fun and funny watching him explore the big wide world! 

Aaah nice cool river! 










We did have this moment... "Dad, how do I get back over there?" Silly boy.










And playing on the river bank.



















Even covered in all kinds of nasty country dirt, he is still so darn good looking!!!










"Oh Mom, I'm just so sleepy and happy..."










His new Sheltie friend. Sammy was very good and submissive, which was wise because that is one grumpy old Sheltie! They even played a little.










Sniff sniff sniff! His nose got a good work out!!










I think country life becomes him.



















Sweet, sweet Samson!










It's been worth the ticks!!


----------



## Lucybug's Ma (Jul 4, 2013)

He honestly looks like he's been a part of your family forever!:


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Lucybug's Ma said:


> He honestly looks like he's been a part of your family forever!:


Feels like it too. It's almost unbelievable, how perfectly he has fit into our family. We are so so in love with this dog - he is EXACTLY what has been missing and who we've been waiting for!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Two more (rest of pics are on bottom of page 43). The second picture cracks me up. I really wanted to get a good "portrait" shot of Samson, but he was always either covered in mud, or his ear was inside out, or he had a huge glob of slobber on his nose, or he was just moving way way too fast. Funny silly happy pup!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

And just for fun, here's my human puppy


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great pics!! What a lucky boy! He looks like he knows it, too!

Not really related...but speaking of ticks, I just found THREE more on Ranger. Apparently revolution doesn't work that great.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ranger said:


> Great pics!! What a lucky boy! He looks like he knows it, too!
> 
> Not really related...but speaking of ticks, I just found THREE more on Ranger. Apparently revolution doesn't work that great.


Oh man, bummer 

After reading all the reviews I could find on a bunch of different sites, it seems like Advantix II might have the best tick coverage. I just ordered some... we'll see. I might try Vectra too - it's just you have to buy it from a vet and my vet doesn't sell it.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, those pictures tell a story of a dog having a fantastic life. It's heartwarming to see him exploring a big wide world he's never seen before. Loved, cared for, running free, wind in his face, boundless joy, spirit freed. Storybook ending. Thank you


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have to tell you, scrolling through your pictures has made my day. That is a happy dog, I can't think of anything that makes me feel better than seeing a happy dog.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm finding it_ impossible_ to pick a favorite picture 

This one is like a Norman Rockwell painting. Off to explore the world together, road curving off into the future ...:


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

A life together. My heart is so full with happiness.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Caroline. Your human puppy is BEAUTIFUL..... And Samson is also. He's a beautiful, happy boy


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I love the inside out ear pic. Totally carefree happy soul. I am so very glad you found each other with some special help from here. 
Enjoy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So happy to see all the pictures and to know you are all having a great time together!!! It was meant to be!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Caroline162, 

To view those pictures of Sammy in Dog Heaven with your family, loved, valued, wanted, living like he deserves .. inspirational. It's pretty mind blowing looking at those pictures to realize it was only two weeks ago you took a leap of faith. And now Sammy takes leaps of joy. What a difference a loving family makes in a dog's life.

I hope Sammy's story (and others like his) encourages more people to adopt rescues, foster, volunteer. So many of the goldens in rescues share similar stories as goldens who are unwanted, unneeded, unloved, uncared for. 

A couple quotes come to mind:

Dean Koontz: "May I tell you a secret? _You _have been given stewardship of what you in your faith might call a holy soul." (thanks Meggie's Mom)

- and: "Saving one dog won't change the world, but for that one dog the world will change forever." 

Please give that little sweetie whose world has changed a belly rub from us


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Samson*

Love all of the pics of Samson and the kids! How adorable!
Tucker and Tonka have the same purple kong toy!


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

I love seeing all the pictures of him so happy and loved!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> I have better pictures on my camera, but until then - here's Sammy protecting us from those scary floating beasts on the river!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That's beautiful!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Our world has changed forever too, now that sweet Sammy is part of our family - he brings us so much joy! 

We went for a stroll down the lane this morning while it was still cool. Sammy decided to chase some deer, but when he got about halfway across the field and they started running away, he changed his mind. He got spooked and made a bee-line for me. He crashed into me and gave me this look like "mom! they were after me!" He makes me laugh!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh and that purple Kong toy? He likes to carry it around, but that is it. I have a retriever who does not retrieve  Usually when I throw a ball or frisbee he will start to run toward it and then he'll stop and run the other way like "just kidding!" In our hallway at home with his stuffed duck, he will play fetch a little, though he is very reluctant with the "drop it."


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It's so fun reading about the new things Sammy's experiencing. And running back to the safety of mom's arms? Precious 

Something that helped with 'fetch':

When I taught Andy I'd have two balls. When he'd come back with one I'd show him the other one - bounce it if need be - and say "give". He'd get excited about the one in my hand and drop the one in his mouth. After a week or two he'd just "give" when he brought it back. Took a little while before he'd bring it ALL the way back, but he did in time.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> It's so fun reading about the new things Sammy's experiencing. And running back to the safety of mom's arms? Precious
> 
> Something that helped with 'fetch':
> 
> When I taught Andy I'd have two balls. When he'd come back with one I'd show him the other one - bounce it if need be - and say "give". He'd get excited about the one in my hand and drop the one in his mouth. After a week or two he'd just "give" when he brought it back. Took a little while before he'd bring it ALL the way back, but he did in time.


Great idea!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

It's a pure delight to read about Sammy's progress, he just looks so happy and contented. This thread is a total day brightener!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> I am probably killing my data plan by using my mobile hot spot to let me upload pictures from my laptop  Here are some (a ton of) pictures of my handsome Sammy from yesterday and today.
> 
> It's been so fun and funny watching him explore the big wide world!
> 
> ...


What a beautiful farm you have!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Who else hears Sammy singing this?

"Green Acres is the place to be,
Farm living is the life for me.
Land spreading out so far and wide,
Keep New Alb'ny and give me that countryside."


Max


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

So far my husband has pulled over thirty ticks off Sammy today  I am about to give him a good bath, brush him, and then check for more ticks. I am making my husband remove them, because Sammy doesnt like it and gets kind of bitey. He whines and licks and tries not to bite, but you can just tell that was his defense mechanism and sometimes when something hurts him he still gets too mouthy.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well Samson is cleaner than I bet he has ever been! He was not going to get into the shower, so I had to get in with him and I scrubbed and scrubbed. He didn't love it. He didn't love the other dozen ticks we pulled off him in sneaky spots (IN his ear, on his lip, other places we won't talk about). But he loved the brush and thinning comb and now he is all fluffy and happy! We are headed home in the morning - he has to stay in the yard while we pack up because I am not going through that again!! 

Parastar = completely worthless!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Next step in Sammy's life - figuring out why he's itchy. I did a search on GRF when we first got him but was overwhelmed. Things have been changing so much ( new state, new food, pain killers, etc) it was going to be too hard to really find out what was going on. But when we get home I guess I will research and try to fix it - I am open to suggestions!

I used a moisturizing shampoo and then he didn't get a bath for a week after his neuter, but that didn't seem to make a difference. He is on TOTW grain free food. I give him some eggs sometimes and he gets treats (Bil Jak mostly though we do have some Milkbones too). I have never seen a flea on him. He had two ticks the day we got him, but then none for two weeks until we came out here to the farm.


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

Our 3 month old puppy has been itching like crazy. We figured out he was getting bitten by a lot of bugs. He was even getting bitten by mosquitoes. He loves to roll around in the grass and had bite marks on his belly. We started giving him some Benadryl and he is a lot better.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

We do have a lot of mosquitoes. I am switching him to Advantix II next month which should help repel mosquitoes too, if I read correctly.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It may just be the heat. And it may just be all the changes. It's very hard to pin what actually causes it hies in dogs so if you want to get to the bottom of it, I suggest you only change one thing at a time and not several, to see if the one thing you removed was causing it or not. I never have figured out why Tucker licks his feet. I give him loratedine once daily and that helps. The vet gave him steroids and he reacted badly to that. So I'm happy just with the daily pill.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

princessdaisy said:


> who else hears sammy singing this?
> 
> "green acres is the place to be,
> farm living is the life for me.
> ...


lol!!!!!! 

(weird. capital letters won't show up after i type and post .. but only on this thread)


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

My dear wifes horrible, nasty, mean tempered pooptzu had terrible allergies. I went through 20 or so different foods before I found one that stopped the problems, even the "grass allergy" foot licking. Bone meal was the problem.

It only took 4 tries before I found the right one for the Princess. And the A, E, D, and coconut help as well.

Max


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

A properly worn out dog. 










We are in the car headed back to the city now. Four kids and one dog passed out cold in the backseat.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

We're home - Sammy ran inside and drank a bunch of water and then crashed in the middle of the living room. He has not moved an inch. People walking over him, coming and going (usually he is always underfoot when anyone is by the front door), he is NOT moving! I bet he will have a very mellow rest of the day recovering. 

It is such a joy for me to watch how happy he is whenever we go have a new experience and then come home. I can tell he is so relieved to be back home, and it is making him more confident and excited to go out and meet new people and have new experiences.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You're very insightful and thoughtful about Sammy. Like the other day when you took him for a ride so he'd know he comes back home.

He's doing terrifically for just a little over two weeks. Thanks to a great mom


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Ranger said:


> Great pics!! What a lucky boy! He looks like he knows it, too!
> 
> Not really related...but speaking of ticks, I just found THREE more on Ranger. Apparently revolution doesn't work that great.


I've never had much luck with revolution. We use advantix now.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ha ha now that I see that picture big on my computer - he looks downright pitiful laying on the floor at the farm! He was SO tired today!! It makes me kinda mad, because I remember that he was locked up for six months, and so he doesn't have the stamina that a 1.5 year old Golden should have. But he is getting stronger and more energy every day - I am trying to learn my lesson from him, forgive and forget and be thankful for what you have now!!

Danny, every time I think about the fact that it's only been two weeks, I just think it must be a mistake. I just can't believe it's only been that long! He is doing AMAZEBALLS!!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

YEAH!!! to his getting to be a 1 1/2 year old dog and all they do  

Before you know it he'll be one pumped up Arnold Goldennegger


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> YEAH!!! to his getting to be a 1 1/2 year old dog and all they do
> 
> Before you know it he'll be one pumped up Arnold Goldennegger


And then I'll be like all the other people on GRF posting about how my 1.5 year old is driving me crazy and has way more energy than I know what to do with, and you'll have to remind me to be careful what I wish for


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

It is kind of awesome - it's SO HOT here right now (which I suspect is another reason he is more sluggish - it was cooler where he lived before) and I don't want to go on very long walks right now. So instead of my normal 4 miles in the morning I am only walking about a mile in the morning and a mile in the evening - and those walks WEAR HIM OUT.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

I am sure Sammy just loves the walks and all of the fun things he's experiencing!
Talk about being reborn!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

To me, there is little that is as spiritually gratifying than knowing you are changing a life for the better by your direct actions. I like to try to make a difference here and there as I can in people/dogs lives, gives me a reason for being. But sometimes the results are not easily seen or felt.
With your Sammy you can just see and feel the incredible joy and happiness that now fills his life. You can see how he is growing mentally and gaining strength physically, each day as you work with him. What an awesome thing that is!
So, don't forget, each day, take a moment to appreciate these monumental positive changes in him. What a huge, different life this dog now has with your special family  And what lovely, hands on lessons in selfless humanity you are teaching your adorable children.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

If there's ever a photobomb themed photo contest - Sammy will win!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

lol. Your human children are lovely!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

olliversmom said:


> lol. Your human children are lovely!


Thank you!  I am just laughing so hard at this picture!!!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Sammmmy! 
Gotta love the big lug


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very funny photo bomber!!!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

hahhaha that made me laugh out loud! thats a great photo


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Phew dog psychology win for me... Sammy was driving me CRAZY tonight - he fell asleep like he normally does around 8pm, but we made the mistake of making him get up again to potty since he had a lot to drink tonight. WELL Sammy came back inside at 11pm totally ready to PARTY!!!! He was driving us nuts jumping around on the bed. Finally I got one of his favorite rope toys and threw it off the bed. He ran and got it. He's not really much of a fetching fan yet, so he brought it back on the bed and wanted to keep it. I stole it from him and threw it again. He went and got it and brought it back to chew. Didn't want me to take it. But I did, and I threw it. We did that about twenty times before he finally decided he wasn't going to get to chew his rope in peace on the bed, so he left and is laying in the dog bed nicely having some quality (quiet!!) time with his rope. And I get to go to sleep!!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

But first... we did let Sammy be part of the portrait after the photobomb


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Great family picture!!! They are all beautiful!! Glad your dog psychology worked.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

I guess that was all he wanted: be in the picture! !!! After all he is the benjamin of the family 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I laughed out loud at the photobomb. Ha ha ha ha ha!  Really nice picture of all your kids together.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

What a beautiful group of kids! Sammy included  Such happy smiles. Good on you Caroline.
p.s. that picture with your blonde headed daughter walking down country dirt road with Sammy is priceless.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

The family picture could be a magazine cover. What beautiful children you have. Sammy too, of course.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> If there's ever a photobomb themed photo contest - Sammy will win!


That's cute!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is a great picture, your family is just beautiful.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a hoot with the photobomb!
and an absolutely lovely photo of your family too.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So funny about the photobomb! It's like Sammy was saying, "Don't forget ME!" And, LOVE the final family portrait!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I love the photo! Your children are adorable. Sammy, as always, looks very handsome!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

IMO, this one's a contest winner too


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

dborgers said:


> IMO, this one's a contest winner too


Yes i agree. Posed that same sentiment in earlier post. Just so summery and sweet a slice of Americana 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

The photobomb pic is hilarious haha! Your family pic is also beautiful and very special as it's probably the first family photo Sammy has been part of. He's fit in just perfectly and looks like he's finally where he belongs  so happy for you all!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Love the photobomb!!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sammy is OBSESSED with watermelon rinds. It's the only food (or really any) item that he has stolen and doesn't want to let go of. I mean I have seriously had a piece of steak sitting on the counter and he will not go near it since I told him "no" to jumping on the counters. But man, if he smells watermelon he is RIGHT THERE staring at everyone and he will go to all kinds of lengths to get the rind. Is it okay?? He snagged a big rind when we were at the river and crunched it like it was the best thing he had ever eaten so I let him. I was worried it might give him diarrhea or something, but it didn't. He has since managed to steal watermelon rinds on a couple of other occasions. He LOVES them. I don't want to let him have some unless they are okay for dogs to eat though... Thoughts? (I buy organic local fruit, so at least they are not covered in icky chemicals)


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't know about dogs but my horse was crazy about watermelon rinds. He never had any problems.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I just searched GRF and apparently Sammy is not the only watermelon lover, and someone's vet told them the rinds are healthy. I guess as long as they don't bother his tummy they are okay. They sure make him happy  What a funny thing to get a pup so excited!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

​ *Sammy BFF








*


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ha ha ha Danny you figured out EXACTLY how Sammy got the rind at the river!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> But first... we did let Sammy be part of the portrait after the photobomb


 Wow! That's so beautiful!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> Ha ha ha Danny you figured out EXACTLY how Sammy got the rind at the river!!


Elementary, my dear


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

caroline162 said:


> If there's ever a photobomb themed photo contest - Sammy will win!


This picture is Great-love it!

Your children are so adorable.......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stunning*

Quote:
Originally Posted by caroline162 View Post 
But first... we did let Sammy be part of the portrait after the photobomb 


Stunning picture of Sammy and your children!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-discussion/188730-samson-coming-home-50.html


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

LOVE the photobomb!! You have a beautiful family!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Happy 3 Week Gotcha Day!*

Three weeks ago right now I was approaching Memphis with a really good boy. I pointed out the Mississippi River as we crossed it. "Hey, look, we're crossing the biggest river in the United States! How many boys get to see the Mississippi, huh? You're so special your new mom is meeting us to take you to your forever home. You're going to have a really fun life!" 

He was such a good traveler.

It was such a pleasure meeting you and Sophie. Because of you Sammy is leading the life of a prince. I LOVE all the pictures of his new life. When I saw the one with him running through the pasture I thought "man, he is LIVING THE LIFE NOW!!  What a wonderful experience this has been! And what a wonderful family you are!

Danny


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Three weeks ago right now I was approaching Memphis with a really good boy. I pointed out the Mississippi River as we crossed it. "Hey, look, we're crossing the biggest river in the United States! How many boys get to see the Mississippi, huh? You're so special your new mom is meeting us to take you to your forever home. You're going to have a really fun life!"
> 
> He was such a good traveler.
> 
> ...


I just read this now and still have tears in my eyes. I wish this fairytale ending would happen more often.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

Sammy

Happy 3 week Gotcha Day!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It'll be the one month "Gotcha Day" for Sammy and his family tomorrow


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

I just LOVE this thread! What a beautiful family you have...and, of course, an incredibly handsome-photobombing-watermelon rind stealing Golden boy!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

This has to be one of the best threads ever! From Kylie's first post about "Max", then Danny's trip to rescue him, to his new home (& name) with a wonderful, loving family. God, I love this forum!!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Im a little early but 
HAPPY ONE MONTH GOTCHA DAY SAMMY!!!!!!!

:--king::--big_grin:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy 1 Month Gotcha Day, Sammy and family!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

Sammy and Caroline-Happy One Month Gotcha Day!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy for month Gotcha Day to you and Sammy!

Doesn't seem possible already.

Wishing you many more years to come together.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Aaaw thank you all soooo much!! I'm so sorry I haven't been on GRF much the past week or two, things have been really busy around here (and may get busier - we are considering moving!) Anyway, just wanted to say thanks and check in. Sammy is still the most wonderful dog in the whole world. I just can't believe that as soon as he realized we were his new family (like DAY TWO!) he just settled in and has stayed the same perfect dog! He is such a joy, still so eager to please, and the most affectionate dog you have ever met. He has six months of not getting petted to catch up on, and he is catching up for sure  He's discovered my three year old son is good at belly rubs and plops himself down in front of him. Sammy has also decided that anytime someone is on a bed or on a couch, it is PETTING TIME!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the "eye" he is giving you!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, Sammy, you are livin' the life, dude. I couldn't be happier for all of you. Smiling at all the catching up on love 

It's really something how goldens are able to quickly shed the past when given simple things like love and stability. This is a very heartwarming story. Thanks for the update and pic. You're welcome to post more anytime you feel like it (hint hint LOL)


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy belated 1 month gotcha day Sammy! So glad that he's doing well and has settled perfectly  one of my favourite rescue stories on the forum, and love reading your updates!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy 1 month gotcha day Sammy!!! Also happy 6 months of catch up on love and affection!! Love reading that everything is great!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Can't believe it's a month already! It does truly seem this was a match made in heaven - for all of you!

Are you thinking of a local move - or would you be going to a different city or state?


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Happy one month Sammy!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

YIPPEE! One month already! Thanks again Danny and Caroline!!!!!!!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

One of the sweetest and most pitiful things in the world is the sound Sammy makes when we come home after he has been left alone. Now, Sammy is left all alone in the house MAYBE 3 hours a week total (lately less because we've missed church for a couple of weeks) - there is just normally _always_ someone home. But like today, my husband took the kids over to visit his brother before I got home from work, so Sammy has been home alone for about 30 minutes. When I walked in, he started whining... I swear if there's a way for a dog to say "oh my god I thought you were gone forever and my heart was breaking into a million billion pieces and I'm so glad you decided to come back please don't ever ever leave me again!" with a whine, Sammy can do it!!! It's like a crying whine - SO SAD!!!

Danny, I think I will enroll him in drama classes as well. 

The funny thing (and awesome thing!) is that he is not very wild or jumpy or out of control or anything (like my Sheltie who used to levitate when we came home), he just follows me whining until I sit down and pet him for a few minutes and tell him that everything's going to be okay.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, that's really touching. He'll no doubt get more secure as time goes on, but isn't it beautiful to have him so glad to see you? 

Sammy's a wonderful boy and you're a wonderful mom!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

BTW, I'd go to any movie Sammy was in ... at least three times. Sounds like he's a natural


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sammy and I are having a little disagreement about whether there is a size limitation to "lap dog"










Clearly Sammy is winning. 

On another note, I started him on fish oil supplements a couple of days ago, to see if they would help his itchies... well now he smells like a big ol' fish. He came in from being in the yard earlier (where it was hot) and my husband and I both thought "how the heck did he find a FISH to roll around on in our backyard?!" We have no pond or river or beach back there LOL! He got a bath, well, nope he still smelled fishy. Then I had that AHA! moment when I remember the supplements. I'm going to stick with them to see if they help with the itching, if they do we'll try a different brand to see if it helps him now smell so...nautical.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Laura*, Buddy's mom, gave him oatmeal baths:

Grind up oatmeal, dilute in water, pour on dog in the tub, leave on and towel off.

It seemed to really help Buddy, who got the itchies when he moved to Canada. 

One tip she learned: Hold towel when he shakes. First time Buddy got it all over her bathroom LOL. PM her if you need further tips.

I love your lap dog! What a wonderful ending to a bad beginning for Sammy


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I give the baby oatmeal baths to help with diaper rash. Maybe I can just throw them in an oatmeal tub together


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> I give the baby oatmeal baths to help with diaper rash. Maybe I can just throw them in an oatmeal tub together


Sounds like a fun solution for all concerned. Good times!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't know how to share videos... but I think this is the direct link to the video... here's another cute Samson-ism - he wags his tail while he eats his food. I think it's so cute 

88FB2F2B-AAEC-4CC4-A5A3-63E70349382B-4872-0000057793ABB66B_zpsb864facc.mp4 Video by veraschick4 | Photobucket 

Swish swish like a horse LOL! 

Also, you can see how crazy curly and unruly his butt hair gets after a bath. He is the king of butt cowlicks!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

"I don't know what all you crazy people are doing on the internet at midnight. It's bedtime."


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What are we doing up at midnight? Why, we're enjoying the super cute pictures and videos of Sammy!

Awwwwww. Loved the tail wags while eating. He's probably eating better than he ever has on a day to day basis.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I am sure Sammy is thinking...Aahh, nothing like enjoying a good meal with my own bowls, on a nice placemat with a great family! Sammy is so cute. Interesting about the fish oil - smell. We have used the Costco Kirkland brand for years and the dogs have never smelled fishy. Maybe try a different brand. We also give a little squirt of olive oil in their food.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Those are cute dishes. Stainless steel inside, painted(?), wrapped(?), ceramic(?) on the outside.

Princess Daisy had allergies too, I went through 6 or 8 dry foods before I found one that worked.


Max (the human, not the dog)


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

PrincessDaisy said:


> Those are cute dishes. Stainless steel inside, painted(?), wrapped(?), ceramic(?) on the outside.
> 
> Princess Daisy had allergies too, I went through 6 or 8 dry foods before I found one that worked.
> 
> ...


They're kind of plastic? on the outside - like these Top Paw Bella Dog Bowl - Blue | PetSmart

I like them because stainless is so easy to clean, and they have grippy rubber on the bottom so they don't slide or tip over.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

So... I'm a little worried about Sammy's weight!! Yikes! It just snuck up on us. 

The first month we had him, he liked treats and ate his food, but he didn't scarf it and he was only moderately interested in human food (like he would eat something if it was under the table on the floor, but he didn't really try to get stuff off the counters or table or anything.) Well, this past week, he just suddenly is REALLY food-obsessed, like he is hungry all. the. time. When we feed him, he eats like he hasn't eaten in weeks, even though we've changed nothing about his diet! He is trying to steal food all the time - from the counters, table, kids, etc. and trying to eat non-food items (not chewing, but eating things like crayons!) AND I just noticed today - he has gotten chubby! I think it happened over night, because seriously he was not overweight a few days ago!! 

He's eating Taste of the Wild Sierra Mountain - he likes it, his stools are really regular and normal, and he seems healthy (other than this sudden weight gain), so I don't really want to mess with it. I'm giving him three cups a day, as suggested on the bag. I hate to cut back if it's just going to make him try harder to steal food. We use BilJac training treats and he might get a (organic brand) milkbone type treat once a day or so. His chew toys are all non-edible (Kong, etc.)

Is it because of his neuter? What should I change? I've never had a dog with weight issues before! He is normally active (if not more so) and getting the same exercise...


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I just realized something... I did start him on that fish oil supplement about a week ago, so maybe his coat is getting fuller and that is why he suddenly looks chubby?? But there is no doubt that his appetite has increased... so I guess it probably is weight gain.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

When Winnie put on a few extra pounds we cut back a bit on the dog food and put in frozen green beans with her food to fill her p without the calories. She didn't even notice the switch . I just put them in her bowl straight from the freezer and she loves it...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Have you weighed him? Also, the Purina web site has a chart and guidelines about dog weight and dog shapes. We had some issues with Max's weight, but we learned he was getting too many treats. We cut back on the treats and cut back on the food and got him back to a good weight.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I haven't weighed him - I guess I could weigh my husband with and without holding Sammy?? But I don't remember Sammy's exact weight before either. He just had a nice waist before and he doesn't seem to now!

The good news, I forgot to mention, is that he is not itchy anymore, so maybe the fish oil is really helping...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the guidelines on the dog food bag lead you to over feed. I've heard that you should figure out the calories in the food and then feed based on ideal weight... X calories per pound of ideal weight. (Hopefully someone can fill in the x... Can't remember offhand, maybe 10?). You'll find that the amount you need to feed is much less than the bag would tell you


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> I haven't weighed him - I guess I could weigh my husband with and without holding Sammy?? But I don't remember Sammy's exact weight before either. He just had a nice waist before and he doesn't seem to now!
> 
> The good news, I forgot to mention, is that he is not itchy anymore, so maybe the fish oil is really helping...


Almost all major pet chains have weight scales you can use. I weigh mine on a regular basis...its part of our visit to PetSmart! The best guide however is your own hands on his rib cage, and looking at him when he's wet to see his shape. Here's the chart Max's dad was talking about: purina body condition score dog - Google Search

If you follow that, you'll know when to adjust food up and down. JMO, but three cups of kibble might be too much. It really depends on how he feels to you under his coat.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Neutering slows down metabolism. My neutered dogs eat one cup to 3/4 cup twice daily. I have seven, this is consistent.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I bet your vet will have a weight on him and they usually have those walk-on scales so maybe you can do a field trip there and get an accurate weight. I'm thinking he might have never "tasted" people food and living outside in a kennel he wasn't around people and snacks -- so he might have learned pretty quick that there are a lot of good tasting tidbits out there. I never bought dog treats or milkbones for Harley -- he loved vegetables so I would just buy a bag of baby carrots for him every week. He had a big frame and it would have been real easy for him to get over 100.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

caroline162 said:


> I haven't weighed him - I guess I could weigh my husband with and without holding Sammy?? But I don't remember Sammy's exact weight before either. He just had a nice waist before and he doesn't seem to now!
> 
> The good news, I forgot to mention, is that he is not itchy anymore, so maybe the fish oil is really helping...


Your vet should have a weight for you to compare from his recent surgery. Max always is weighed when he goes to our vet.

Glad to hear your boy is not so itchy!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, all! Yes, the vet does have his weight, I just meant I couldn't remember it off the top of my head to do a quick weight check on him last night. But I did feel him - and where his ribs used to be... not any more. Ooops. 

I guess Mr. Samson is going on a diet!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> What are we doing up at midnight? Why, we're enjoying the super cute pictures and videos of Sammy!
> 
> Awwwwww. Loved the tail wags while eating. He's probably eating better than he ever has on a day to day basis.


And too much!! :uhoh: :doh:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

We all tend to gain a few pounds when we are really HAPPY!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

*We all tend to gain a few pounds when we are really HAPPY! *
Lol. Then I'm ecstatic


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caroline*

Everytime Tucker and Tonka go to the vet they weigh them, but it's a good idea to have your husband weigh himself and then pick-up Sammy and weight himself with Sammy. I wanted my Tucker to gain some weight, because when we adopted him he REALLY looked thin, you could see his ribs and everyone was commenting on how thin he is. I think he is perfect now. He weighed 70 lbs. at the vet yesterday.

Here is a pic of him when we adopted him in December 2010.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

I work on the 'ribs' system too. 

If you can *see* a dog's ribs - he/she's too thin. 
If you can *feel* a dog's ribs with a bit of pressure when you stroke the dog, but you can't see them - he/she's just right.
If you *can't feel* the ribs - he/she is too fat, 

Like humans, a bit of extra covering - ie you have to press a little bit harder to feel the ribs, doesn't hurt as they get older, but not too much.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sammy update... 

I've cut down his food from 3 cups a day to 2 cups a day (1 cup in the morning and 1 cup in the evening). Haven't really noticed him lose weight, but we were also out of town part of this past week and he was home (along with the human baby) with the nanny/house sitter and didn't get walked as often. BUT as I feared, now that we've cut down on his food, he is SO food-obsessed. It's getting hard to deal with - like if there is any food anywhere, he will try to steal it if we look away even for a minute. I have to put him outside or in his crate when I set the table, because if I put food on it and then walk to the kitchen - he's jumping up on the table to try to get the food. He also used to lie nicely at my feet while I cooked dinner, but now he's sniffing around like a maniac and immediately trying to snatch anything that gets dropped. When I feed him, he scarfs his food way too fast. He had a Jumbone (big treat - he doesn't usually get those) and he actually growled just because the kids were nearby (they weren't even that close, nor were they paying attention to him - he has NEVER growled at them!) He tore open an Amazon box and chewed into a container of kid's chewable vitamins (luckily the nanny caught him in time before he ate a bunch!) I'm not sure what to do... is he actually hungry?? I hate the thought that he's starving and feeling like he has to resort to this craziness to get enough food  But I don't want him to be unhealthy and overweight (you really can't feel his ribs easily anymore and his waist is most gone - he definitely needs to lose a few pounds). He is SO well behaved otherwise. As soon as I tell him off or no, he stops trying to steal food - so it's just an issue if I happen to not be watching. He doesn't CHEW things (other than his toys - and he has a million) like shoes or anything like that for the sake of chewing, he just wants to EAT. So if there's anything even remotely edible, he will try to get it. The growling also worries me because I don't want him to become food aggressive all of a sudden (the kids know to leave him alone when he's eating his food, and no one has ever bothered him while he's eating). 

Other than the food-insanity, he's doing great! He's continuing to make progress on greeting strangers. He's still a big snuggle bug. AND he's learned to play fetch - yay!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If Samson still seems hungry after each meal, you can always add *unsalted *green beans to his food to help fill him up. The green beans make them feel full. 

Maybe try 1/4-1/2 cup of the unsalted green beans with each feeding.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes. Green beans was my suggestion as well. And what about maybe a frozen Kong with some pumpkin or mashed carrots? Sometimes they just like the chewing.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion, I will try green beans  He likes frozen peas and get those as a snack sometimes. I think that's what it is - he is truly still hungry after his cup of food. I thought about switching to a "diet" food so he can eat more, but he is doing so well on this stuff that I hate to get into that whole food switching thing (plus I have a 30lb bag of TOTW in my pantry!)

This is how crazy it was today - there was a little bit of something (Lord knows what!) that had spilled and dried on the side of a drawer in the kitchen and when I opened the drawer, he started licking it!


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am glad Sammy is doing well (and you too!)...

Eat your veggies Sammy! we all want you in good shape!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Look into my eyes...see my precious face... look at me... look how nicely I'm sitting...look how fluffy and cute I am... how can you stand not to give me a cookie?!?!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

I would have to give you a cookie.

Seriously though, a vet told me instead of giving a treat, just give them a piece of their kibble as a treat, and they will be just as happy and it won't be as many calories.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I also add uncooked long cooking oatmeal, along with green beans. It helps satisfy their hunger. Some dogs will always act hungry, no matter what!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If Sammy likes Carrots, you can give them as treats.

I buy the Baby carrots, try not to give him too many, they contain sugar.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful handsome Sammy


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Samson is so big already! I can't believe it, I've been away from this thread too long lol. For treats I give Chester baby carrots and I cut those so I don't give him too much


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

2 cups of dry kibble does not sound like a lot. What does Sammy weigh, about 85-90 pounds. Harley was 93 when I got him and I kept him about 86-89 and I think I gave him about 1 1/4 - 1 1/2 cups morning and then again evening. I also gave him a couple of baby carrots every day, he never had a milk bone or treat and actually spit them out when they offered it to him at the vets. Summer he had a lot of fresh raw veggies from the garden -- tomatoes, cukes, carrots, brocoli. I know a lot of people who have added fresh vegetables to their dog's kibble to help them drop a few pounds. Also, maybe you can change to a low carb or low fat kibble. I think he is really hungry. Does he like the nice big raw meaty bones -- especially in hot summer they seem to love to just pull the raw meat off those elk and bison bones and that frozen bone keeps them happy for a long time if you need to get some outdoor stuff done.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I couldn't resist giving you a cookie, Sammy 


caroline162 said:


> Look into my eyes...see my precious face... look at me... look how nicely I'm sitting...look how fluffy and cute I am... how can you stand not to give me a cookie?!?!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> I couldn't resist giving you a cookie, Sammy


Yeah we know YOU can't Danny!! Or a sausage sandwich or tuna sandwich or....


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

KathyL said:


> 2 cups of dry kibble does not sound like a lot. What does Sammy weigh, about 85-90 pounds. Harley was 93 when I got him and I kept him about 86-89 and I think I gave him about 1 1/4 - 1 1/2 cups morning and then again evening. I also gave him a couple of baby carrots every day, he never had a milk bone or treat and actually spit them out when they offered it to him at the vets. Summer he had a lot of fresh raw veggies from the garden -- tomatoes, cukes, carrots, brocoli. I know a lot of people who have added fresh vegetables to their dog's kibble to help them drop a few pounds. Also, maybe you can change to a low carb or low fat kibble. I think he is really hungry. Does he like the nice big raw meaty bones -- especially in hot summer they seem to love to just pull the raw meat off those elk and bison bones and that frozen bone keeps them happy for a long time if you need to get some outdoor stuff done.


Sammy is little - he weighed 63lbs before his neuter. He was slim but healthy. A couple of weeks ago he had gained too much weight and his ribs were hard to feel. I think he's back to a healthy weight (just based on looks) after two weeks of cutting back. I DO think he's actually hungry (because he was not acting hungry on 3cups of food, so he's clearly not just a food-obsessed dog)... so I'm not sure what to do now - he was gaining weight at 3lbs and has lost it at 2cups, so I guess maybe to maintain I will give him 2.5 cups (plus veggies) and see how he does. I don't want him to be hungry :no:


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

What we found that worked for us, was to reduce the kibble and replace it with frozen (then cooked) greenbeans. This way we were at the total amount we were previously feeding in all kibble. I can't remember how you were feeding him, but for instance - if you were previously feeding 1 1/2 cups of kibble in the morning/evening and then reduced to 1 cup per meal. He has lost weight, and now you want to maintain. So go to 1 1/4 cup kibble and add in the green beans. It takes a bit of experimenting to find the right balance between too much and not enough. But soon you will find the right balance of kibble and greenbeans to where he is maintaining.
We fed greenbeans for dinner to our 2 their entire lives. In the morning they got a bit of cottage cheese (again reduce the amount of kibble).

Good luck!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> Yeah we know YOU can't Danny!! Or a sausage sandwich or tuna sandwich or....


He he he he he he he


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow that video now... I see how much bigger he is - I think he may even have grown taller? Is that possible? He has definitely gained some weight, but his fur is also fluffier.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Our vet told us if Belle seemed hungry (besides her normal food,etc) to give her more green beans.....makes her feel full, but is really empty calories and does not pack on weight.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I was told the same thing about green beans. It worked for my Abby.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Green beans also worked for us. Andy had a food obsession his entire life with us. When we first got him he was really thin. We noticed a few months later he'd really packed on the pounds. Turns out he was sneaking into the den to finish up the girl's dinners. A few weeks of adding green beans for bulk got his weight back down and satiated his appetite.

Please give Sammy a belly rub from us


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Any new photos to share? 

Sincerely,
Dogfather


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cups*

For what it's worth, I don't think 2 cups is enough. Our dogs get 3 cups a day.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just watched that video of Sammy doing the MacDonald commercial -- Danny's re-runs are the best!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry!! Bad Dogmom! Between us almost moving (we decided not to) and now school starting, I haven't taken pictures of Sammy Whammy (or anyone/anything else!) The girls and I also took a short trip to California last week to visit my family while Sammy had a boys' week with my husband and the boys - I think there was a lot of mud involved. 

But here are some new pictures from tonight right after his bath. I think he's pretty proud of how he looks ha!










And giving me a hug










Now we're having a beer and watching a Lifetime Movie (shh don't tell anyone)










Sammy is still doing fantastic! I'm really sorry to have to tell y'all this, but I ended up with the best Golden Retriever.

He's over any stranger anxiety he used to have. He'll always be a bit of a watchdog, I think, but he doesn't get all worked up when someone comes to our door. 

He used to hate baths, and now he loves them. I give him a good massage with the shampoo and he's in doggy heaven  He is also BFF with my three year old son now, which makes me SO happy, because Henry (my son) LOVES dogs so much. Sammy stretches out on the bed so long that he reaches across the whole bed, and Henry rubs his belly. I still need to work on the pawing thing, because Sammy does end up scratching the kids when he wants to be petted - he left a pretty bad scratch on my daughter last week. 

And he's doing just fine with food now, we just had to do a little experimenting after his neutering. He lost the weight he needed to just as quickly as he put it on when I had him down to two cups of food, and now we're up to about 2.75 cups and he is not acting hungry anymore but seems to be maintaining a healthy weight. He got some organic local farmer's market green beans tonight too  

I'm having an impossible time keeping toys for him - he drags them all out in the backyard and loses them! I don't know if he has a secret hiding spot or he's burying them or what, but everything disappears - including some mighty pricey antlers! 

I think that's all the Sammy news I have  I'm sorry I haven't had time to be on the board much, but I am going to poke around and catch up before bed tonight!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My return pup was taught by her previous owners to drop toys in doorways.... It is a great trick!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sally's Mom said:


> My return pup was taught by her previous owners to drop toys in doorways.... It is a great trick!


I'm hoping now that the kids are back in school we can have more control over this situation - that is a great idea! This summer the kids just basically had the back door open all the time and would run in and out with Sammy, there was no way for us to monitor what was happening with the dog toys. 

I will have to keep working on dropping toys before we can learn dropping in doorways  Sammy loves to fetch (took a little while to learn) but he only likes to give the toys back about 1/3 of the time if I don't have a treat to trade!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update! He looks so happy and sounds like he's doing great  The dragging toys outside trick must be in the name. Our Sammy is obsessed with taking everything he owns outside whatever the weather lol.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

So I guess he's not really into Abducted: The Carlina White Story. Whatever.

E9FDC221-C3EE-48C5-A946-9B445A5BACC5-892-00000091079DEDEB_zpsa029a40f.mp4 Video by veraschick4 | Photobucket

(the sound on that video is crummy - he is snoring SO LOUDLY!)


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

And yeah, I really need to brush him - I brushed him before his bath but then he crashed on the couch when he was still damp and now he's a mess!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update! 

Aw, he's so darned cute/ Please give him a belly rub from me


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Great update! Sounds like everyone is getting on really well. Love his proud post-bath pic.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Great update. Sammy is doing so well. He must love being a part of your family.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

This is for everyone who thinks toddlers and dogs are a bad combination... 

My three year old son Henry woke up with a nightmare tonight and really wanted his Daddy. Well, my husband was at his brother's house and Henry was freaking out and wouldn't go back to sleep. Until he saw Sammy on my bed, and then he did this and fell asleep immediately










Sammy fell asleep too, and an hour later they are still sleeping just like this one my bed.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW......something about goldies and kiddies! Beautiful!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Snuggles with Sammy obviously helped!!! So cute!!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

That is too sweet. So glad Samson has settled in Rio the family life. Just obviously meant to be.


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is the best pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, as requested, here is a new video of Samson... unfortunately, as you will see, Sammy is extremely busy and was not able to take more than two seconds out of his schedule to say hello. 

8943FC5A-ADE5-4655-81E4-34226C3DE68E-1839-00000150F75F413D_zps10618701.mp4 Video by veraschick4 | Photobucket 

I'm going to contact his publicist and see if I can schedule time for a longer interview in the near future.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, great video. Who can blame him for wanting to get back to his bone? LOL


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Did you see him give me that "mom, really? do I have to get up?" look?? At least I know where I stand vs. a bone. My self esteem was getting a little out of hand anyway. It's for the best.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> Did you see him give me that "mom, really? do I have to get up?" look?? At least I know where I stand vs. a bone. My self esteem was getting a little out of hand anyway. It's for the best.


LOL No doubt it took every bit of self will any dog has to drag himself away from that yummy bone.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

I've just finished reading the story and the only thing I can say ( for now  ) is :

What a wonderful story, what a wonderful People and ... 

WHAT A WONDERFUL GOLDEN BOY SAMSONE !!!

You are real Human Angels!!! When I say that, I mean: Caroline, your family and of course... Andy's Dad! Love you guys!!! The humanity should clone the people like you! 

Love & Light 

Tania and Joy:wavey:


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Aw, thank you :heartbeat We sure hit the jackpot with Sammy!!

And, now I have a helper when it's time to put the duvet cover on! :


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

He is too cute <3
Good night sweetie ! God bless you and your wonderful family <3


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

We thought we were going nuts, because potatoes kept showing up in random places around the house. There was one in my bed earlier today. Last week my husband found one between the couch cushions. I finally caught Sammy today - he has been stealing potatoes out of the pantry and snuggling with them. He doesn't leave a mark on them, he just carries them around, lies down with them, and leaves in places that make us go "huh, how did that potato get there?!"


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

That is SO cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And funny - adorable!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That is too cute...


----------



## Logans Run (Aug 6, 2013)

Samson's story is a lot like our Logan's. He was kenneled for his first seven months
so when we got him he was very shy and timid. Coming from way out in the country
he had a hard time coping with "civilization". But he was so sweet and gentle we stuck
with him and he became a wonderful friend to my wife and myself. Sadly we lost him in
July to cancer at 7 years of age just when he finally came into his own.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> We thought we were going nuts, because potatoes kept showing up in random places around the house. There was one in my bed earlier today. Last week my husband found one between the couch cushions. I finally caught Sammy today - he has been stealing potatoes out of the pantry and snuggling with them. He doesn't leave a mark on them, he just carries them around, lies down with them, and leaves in places that make us go "huh, how did that potato get there?!"


Too cute!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

That's so funny! 
I'm so sorry for your loss of Logan....


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

That's hilarious how you kept finding random potatoes! So cute of him


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Samson is watching you!!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Logans Run said:


> Samson's story is a lot like our Logan's. He was kenneled for his first seven months
> so when we got him he was very shy and timid. Coming from way out in the country
> he had a hard time coping with "civilization". But he was so sweet and gentle we stuck
> with him and he became a wonderful friend to my wife and myself. Sadly we lost him in
> July to cancer at 7 years of age just when he finally came into his own.


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We see you too, Sammy. And boy, are you cute!! 

Your "I see you" reminds me of something that happened my junior year of high school. It was in Florida. The football coach, Buck something-or-other. was a real 'good ol' boy' ******* with a brush cut who brought his bloodhounds to work with him.

Well, during gym class one of his players was lifting weights and somehow got his foot between the weights and the posts they go on. The couple hundred pounds of weights pushed his foot down on the post, which put a hole clear through his sneaker and foot.

He's writhing in pain while the coach takes off his sneaker. The coach looks through the hole clear through the top and bottom and says, in a smirking way, "I CAN SEEEEEEE YOU!" LOL 


caroline162 said:


> Samson is watching you!!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> We see you too, Sammy. And boy, are you cute!!
> 
> Your "I see you" reminds me of something that happened my junior year of high school. It was in Florida. The football coach, Buck something-or-other. was a real 'good ol' boy' ******* with a brush cut who brought his bloodhounds to work with him.
> 
> ...


:uhoh:  I guess you have to keep your sense of humor when you're coaching high school boys!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


>


Hola Monkey! Sammy is happy to see you, because he had a grouchy day today. We had a double playdate today, resulting in SEVEN kids running around the house playing hide and seek. Sammy was not amused. :no: So he spent some alone time with mommy in the bedroom and went to bed early!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caroline*

Caroline

My Tucker stole a potato from Kitchen Counter, once, but when I came home he had eaten part of it, raw!

When we leave the house now, we close the kitchen.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG...LOVE LOVE LOVE the potato story! It makes him special, unique and oh so loveable!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

And here's what happens when I go to bed too late...


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

that made me laugh!! ..what a boy!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not sure he feels at home here.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The potato story was great, loved it.

Sammy sure is one very happy and loved boy, it's great to see.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure he feels at home here.


 LOL  

Wonderful picture. Aw, bet that's what he dreamed about during those bitterly cold months in the cold on a dirt floor. What a happy ending  I woke up thinking about Sammy and you all this morning.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Any new pics/updates on my Dogson?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Any new pics/updates on my Dogson?


Hope Sammy's doing well 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry, y'all, things are just busy... but Samson is doing great. We're still working on his attitude toward visitors - he was doing better for a while, and now he's back to being very grouchy about certain people in our house. Halloween should be interesting!

Today is was rainy and cold, so we all stayed in our pajamas and had a mellow day of rest. Sammy thought that was a GREAT idea.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks!!  Fingers crossed he outgrows grouchiness. Still doing pretty well for only 4 months though?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> Sorry, y'all, things are just busy... but Samson is doing great. We're still working on his attitude toward visitors - he was doing better for a while, and now he's back to being very grouchy about certain people in our house. Halloween should be interesting!
> 
> Today is was rainy and cold, so we all stayed in our pajamas and had a mellow day of rest. Sammy thought that was a GREAT idea.


Good luck with Halloween... Last year I used it as a training session in door manners for my three. Had a bowl of dog treats next to the kid treats... Worked pretty well but we were all exhausted at the end.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Thanks!!  Fingers crossed he outgrows grouchiness. Still doing pretty well for only 4 months though?


Yes, absolutely! And to be honest, we just haven't had that many "strangers" come to our house, and so he's just gotten used to a few regulars.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

caroline162 said:


> And here's what happens when I go to bed too late...


He is so cute! I am glad to see he is enjoying the life of a prince!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Sammy & Family 

How ya all doin'? Any new things to report? New pics?


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Hi Sammy & Family
> 
> How ya all doin'? Any new things to report? New pics?


Sorry I missed your call and sorry I don't have any new pictures - but I will try to get some this week. We are leaving town all next week and Sammy will have his very first ever babysitter for one whole week. Eeek. But she comes to our house every day in the afternoon to help with the kids so Sammy knows (and loves) her, and she is staying at our house with him, so it should all be fine.

Sammy is still The Best Dog. Yup, THE best dog. #1 in the world. He really is an amazing dog - he is so flippin' SMART and knows exactly what we want of him, and he does it. I've started giving him some homemade bone broth every day, and he looooooves me even more now 

He's totally quirky odd at totally random times, and I know it has to do with whatever sadness he went through before he came to us. For example, tonight my husband and I were standing in the kitchen talking, and Sammy very slowly stuck his head in the kitchen and growled, and then he kind of low-crawled into the kitchen and started whining and peeing on himself and then inched over to my husband and leaned against his leg. Then he started wagging his tail and doing his "pleeeeease loooove meeee" whine while my husband petted him. He was so nervous and tense and just kind of pitiful for a few minutes...and then he was totally fine again. We have NO idea what that's about - like the peeing? He's NEVER done that before!!! And every now and then someone comes to our house and he FREAKS OUT, like mean mean growling and snarling, but then after we put Sammy in our room and wait a little while with the person in our house and re-introduce them, he is fine and eventually ends up being their best friend. Anyway, his little issues are sad, but I'm sure we'll get past them!

Overall, he is such a happy sweet affectionate dog. He loves just going from person to person getting all kinds of attention. He loves scouting out under the toddler chairs after dinner. He's still a total bed/couch hog. He loves his girlfriend Tula next door - they romp around all the time, and he is actually working on an elaborate tunnel system under the wall to get to her. :


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> ... he is actually working on an elaborate tunnel system under the wall to get to her. :


LOL!! What an industrious boy 

I'm so sorry he's having little issues. We've been through that with a couple dogs, but they all got over their issues with love and time. I know that'll be the case with you guys. I'm really sorry if I caused you guys any grief by recommending him. The way he laid on the pillow in the motel room and wrapped his arm around me while wagging his tail - the sweetness he exuded - told me there was a really sweet boy in there. He's still so young. 

He couldn't be in a more loving, wonderful and understanding home. You are, in short, an angel, and the perfect person to be Sammy's mom. Not many people would be as understanding or empathetic of his little problems. Poor little guy. He didn't get a great start to life, but you know the circumstances and took him anyway, dealing with his little issues as they evidence themselves. God bless ya.  

I still laugh when I think about the photobomb. The pictures of him with your family are darling. 

Thanks for the update. 

PS - Maybe the kitchen episode was as a result of waking up from a nightmare of his former life. Aw.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh gosh pleased don't apologize - he is a HUGE joy in our lives!! 

If there's a Dogs of Instagram website, he needs to be on it


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

caroline162 said:


> Sammy is still The Best Dog. Yup, THE best dog. #1 in the world. He really is an amazing dog - he is so flippin' SMART and knows exactly what we want of him, and he does it. I've started giving him some homemade bone broth every day, and he looooooves me even more now


I am glad to hear that!  
I am sure his issues will work out in time too. Does there seem to any kind of "trigger" that causes them?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caroline*

Caroline

What do you mean by grouchy. Sometimes our Tucker sounds like he's growling, but I think he is talking. Our Tucker also grabbed a potato from the kitchen counter and greeted me at the door with it. From now on I leave nothing on the kitchen counter when we go out, or close the door.
Tucker has also grabbed a bar of soap from the bathroom-so the bathroom gets closed, too!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sweet Sammy was good medicine for sick little Henry today.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Caroline
> 
> What do you mean by grouchy. Sometimes our Tucker sounds like he's growling, but I think he is talking. Our Tucker also grabbed a potato from the kitchen counter and greeted me at the door with it. From now on I leave nothing on the kitchen counter when we go out, or close the door.
> Tucker has also grabbed a bar of soap from the bathroom-so the bathroom gets closed, too!


Um, no. Grouchy is my nice way of saying his hackles go up and he starts growling and barking like he wants to bite their leg off. When the mailman comes, Sammy is SCARY. The good thing is, he's never done anything to actually try to bite people, but he is definitely not friendly with strangers! Once someone has gotten to know him, they can come and go as they please, but he takes a while to warm up to folks.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That's SO sweet 

Thanks for stopping by and dropping a picture of Sammy. He was an early Christmas present, wasn't he? And now he'll get to see what Santa Paws left him


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope Sammy helped to make Henry feel better!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Perhaps a behaviorist would be able to help figure out that behavior and help put it to an end. Are there any where you are?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That picture is wonderful... I hope Henry is better soon, although he might want to extend his sick leave to hang with Sammy!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Perhaps a behaviorist would be able to help figure out that behavior and help put it to an end. Are there any where you are?


I'm not sure. Sammy really is getting better.... slowly. He's SO awesome with us and with people he knows and with other dogs, I think the stranger thing will just take time. He's definitely a lot better with strangers away from our house, but he's overly protective of us and of our house when we're home. I just think more time of meeting nice people and not getting kidnapped will help him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caroline*

CAROLINE

Here is something interesting about hackles going up.
They are saying there are lots of reasons:

Body Language of Dogs: Understanding Raised Hackles ( Piloerection) - Yahoo Voices - voices.yahoo.com


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> CAROLINE
> 
> Here is something interesting about hackles going up.
> They are saying there are lots of reasons:
> ...


Yes, I think his is insecurity and uncertainty about strangers (times a thousand!) not straight up aggression. He barks and growls and acts really mean, but I think it's because he wants to make sure the mean stranger knows what a big bad wolf he is so the stranger doesn't hurt him. With time hopefully he will learn he doesn't actually have to do that in order to not get hurt. He's the worst with large women... which is interesting exactly who had him prior to me and mistreated him. Everyone else he usually gets over it in about 5 seconds (literally).


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How was your Christmas? What kind of fun things did Santa bring Sammy?


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I just finished reading this entire thread. What a wonderful story of a sweet dog going from a horrible situation to a loving home. I loved all the pictures and the little stories that went along with them. I'm so happy that Danny rescued Samson and that you took him into his forever home. 

I look forward to reading more about Samson and his new family.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Danny - sorry I missed your call the other day, it was the middle of dinner/crazy time at our house - and it's always way too late to call back before things settle down! Christmas was wonderful, way too much fun with four kids who all still believe in Santa. Sammy got some new toys, got some of the kids toys too! And some pig's ears - that was a new treat!

He's doing the same... best, sweetest, lovingest, most obedient dog ever with us. Totally not good with other people. It may actually be worse the past few weeks or so. He just kept growling at a friend of mine who came over, even after she gave him treats and tried to be very sweet and mellow with him. He's had nothing but GREAT experiences with strangers since we got him (most of them have treats in their hands!) and yet he's still totally nervous and growly with them. I found out he bit the husband of a friend who house-sat for us over Thanksgiving - I had NO idea until last week that it had happened. The husband tried to come into the house to feed Sammy and let him out, because my friend was feeling sick, but Sammy wouldn't let him - he bit his arm. Not really hard, but hard enough that the guy couldn't get in the house! My friend had to drag herself out of bed to come take care of Sammy. I felt awful, because her husband is the nicest guy you will ever meet! And least I don't have to worry about people breaking into my house...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm usually up pretty late  

There's a reason Sammy doesn't trust strangers. Probably has to do with his circle of existence being so small for so much of his young life. He lived a very isolated life, and who knows what that woman did to him. A behaviorist could help you to help Sammy overcome his fear, which is probably the root of his behavior towards strangers. You'd get experienced based guidance on how to expand his horizons so he can learn most people are pretty good folks. A behaviorist would be able to help a lot, I think. He's hardly a bad boy. The boy that gladly laid down on the bed with a total stranger and wagged his tail is not a mean dog. He just scares easily. Getting to the root of that will cure the problems. That's my two cents worth 

After we pulled Ollie off the streets Christmas 2012 he was much the same. It was all about fear. Just now he's come around, but that was after another 6 week training course where he got to meet other people and dogs and overcome some of his fear of new dogs and people. The trainer went out of her way to deal with his fears and help him overcome them. He isn't the same fearful dog he was when he moved in with us.

Anyway, just a suggestion. And, like I said, I'm up pretty late most nights. If I've gone to bed early for some reason the phone isn't anywhere near me, so it won't bother me at all


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Sounds like Samson had bad experiences before you guys rescued him. It his growly, snappy behavior worse with a male or female, or is it the same with either sex?

My friend rescued a dog off the streets years ago. I was there and we took her to a vet. Within a very short time we discovered that Mitzi did not like or trust men. She loved my friend and me right away. It took time but she did get better. She learned to trust my friends son and husband after a short time. 

Sometimes it's how you introduce them. When you are home put Samson is another room for a little while when someone comes over. Then let him out. He should be fine because they are inside and not a threat. When they are outside and come into the house, Samson May feel they are a threat to you or him. It's kind of a security thing. 

He's beautiful and from the pictures has made himself right at home with new people he loves and trusts.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that beautiful Sammy is still bringing you and your family lots of smiles!

It definitely sounds like he's got a problem with strangers, he doesn't quite know who he can/can't trust so he's just been wary. The couple of instances you've described also happened at your house, so I think it definitely sounds like he's trying to protect himself/you and your family for some reason.

I think with some work he'll get loads better. Maybe like Danny suggested contact a behaviourist as they might be able to give you some useful tips and tricks. For the time being I would try and get lots of different people to come and visit, maybe get them to sit on the floor too when they first meet him so that he's not intimidated and give him some treats. See if they'll spend half an hour with him, playing and winning him round...teaching him that strangers coming over are good experiences.

He's a beautiful boy and I'm so glad that he's got such a great family after all he's been through


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

:wavey:

Just wondering how you guys are doing


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi long lost Golden friends! I'm sorry we've been MIA - just lots going on with everyone at my house. Sammy is still doing the same... happy, happy, GOOD dog at home with us. We just can't believe how amazingly good he is - he just always wants to do the right thing and be good. I've never known a dog that has zero naughty streak in him! He cracks my friends up, because he still does not like strangers or people coming to our house. But really what he needs is people to be firm with him - if he is growling and barking and making a big fuss, my friends who are "dog people" just say "SAMMY! Knock it off!" and then he'll get this sheepish look on his face and be their best friend. But people who are scared of dogs and Sammy don't mix well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to see you again. 

Great to hear Sammy is doing well and such a great dog.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Also, this: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ce-dogs/278594-sammy-our-son.html#post4340114


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How nice to see you pop up in my Subscribed Threads  I've thought of you guys often.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

dborgers said:


> How nice to see you pop up in my Subscribed Threads  I've thought of you guys often.


I'll be thinking of you next week Danny - we'll be taking that drive to Memphis for the first time since the trip to get Sammy. Our Henry is going to be at Le Bonheur in Memphis for a week.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> I'll be thinking of you next week Danny - we'll be taking that drive to Memphis for the first time since the trip to get Sammy. Our Henry is going to be at Le Bonheur in Memphis for a week.


I will be saying some prayers they get to the bottom of this.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Caroline, how can I help?

Max


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Any news that you want to share about Henry?


Max


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for asking! I've been playing catch up since we got back from Memphis! Henry is doing great, and Le Bonheur was AMAZING. Amazing, amazing, amazing! I love that place. Henry has epilepsy, but it is being well controlled with medication, and might be for the rest of his life. But he has not had any more seizures, and for that we are very thankful.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> Thanks for asking! I've been playing catch up since we got back from Memphis! Henry is doing great, and Le Bonheur was AMAZING. Amazing, amazing, amazing! I love that place. Henry has epilepsy, but it is being well controlled with medication, and might be for the rest of his life. But he has not had any more seizures, and for that we are very thankful.


Glad to read Henry will be OK  Please give Henry and Samson a hug from us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Henry*

Praying for Henry.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

dborgers said:


> I'm usually up pretty late
> 
> There's a reason Sammy doesn't trust strangers. Probably has to do with his circle of existence being so small for so much of his young life. He lived a very isolated life, and who knows what that woman did to him. A behaviorist could help you to help Sammy overcome his fear, which is probably the root of his behavior towards strangers. You'd get experienced based guidance on how to expand his horizons so he can learn most people are pretty good folks. A behaviorist would be able to help a lot, I think. He's hardly a bad boy. The boy that gladly laid down on the bed with a total stranger and wagged his tail is not a mean dog. He just scares easily. Getting to the root of that will cure the problems. That's my two cents worth
> 
> ...


My aunt rescued a great dane like that. He is a very sweet dog just scares easy and is aggressive towards men, but he has greatly improved since they got him 3 years ago.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

caroline162 said:


> Thanks for asking! I've been playing catch up since we got back from Memphis! Henry is doing great, and Le Bonheur was AMAZING. Amazing, amazing, amazing! I love that place. Henry has epilepsy, but it is being well controlled with medication, and might be for the rest of his life. But he has not had any more seizures, and for that we are very thankful.


Is Henry your son? I am praying he is ok, and that the epilepsy goes away.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Caroline, so glad to hear that the situation is controllable. My older sister had seizures through her teens, but went off her meds in her 20's and has not had a seizure since then, 35 years or more.

Max


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

'Dogfather' check  How's your boy doing? 

I was going through the 221 threads I'm subscribed to, doing a little housecleaning, when I saw the Max/Rescue thread. While watching some of the videos I posted of Max/Samson/Sammy in Ohio, Rudy jumped up on the couch and watched with ears up, head twisted, as Samson played on the bed at the Motel 6, etc etc. It was really cute. That was an incredible experience. I hope Samson is doing well and that you're all having a fun time.

Been to the farm again? The pictures from Sammy's first trip there with you were fantastic.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I was in meetings Saturday and missed ...

*HAPPY GOTCHA DAY!! *

That was one of the neatest experiences of my life. I hope you all are enjoying each other as much as you thought you would. It sure was neat how that all worked out. You wanted a rescue, someone in Columbus saw one for sale on Craigslist ... the rest is history.

Wishing you the happiest summer ever.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy Gothcha Day!!*



dborgers said:


> I was in meetings Saturday and missed ...
> 
> *HAPPY GOTCHA DAY!! *
> 
> ...


I second that emotion-Happy Gotcha Day!!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello Golden Friends! <3

I'm so sorry I haven't been checking in here. It has been an incredibly busy and wonderful year. Sammy is doing great! We are about to get a bunch of sleet and ice, so my daughter and I took him on a long walk before the weather turns. I snapped a picture and realized it's been forever since I posted an update here!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I think of you guys often and what a great story it is. I'm glad to hear all is well with your pack.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nice to see you, we've missed you and hearing about Samson and seeing pictures of him. 

Great to hear he's doing well, he looks great.
Wonderful picture of him and your daughter.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Update on Henry??

Max


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh thank you so much for asking about Henry. We are still working to get his seizures under control, and traveling to Memphis every couple of months to see the wonderful team there. He is otherwise doing okay, and really his seizures are only 1-2 months, as opposed to some poor children who have them daily. But we are of course eager for the day that he does not have any!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad to hear Henry is doing better.  I often think of the photo of him asleep on Sammy. What a precious picture. The one above with your daughter is another Norman Rockwell. 

Stay safe in this storm. We're getting it too here in Nashville. Cardboard makes a great sled during southern snow/ice events (as you no doubt know). 

Thanks for the update. Great to see you!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Well I have just spent virtually all day reading Caroline's original thread, then I had to jump to the thread about the dog on Craig's list, then I had to read Danny's thread and the long drive and then back to this one to see how it all turned out. What an amazing story, it should be a movie! I envy all of you who followed it day by day. No wonder this is such a close community.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great to hear from you, I too have thought of you often!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caroline*

So glad you dropped in to update us. Glad to hear Henry is doing better and I love the picture of Sammy and your daughter! STAY SAFE and warm with the nasty weather coming!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Harleysmum said:


> Well I have just spent virtually all day reading Caroline's original thread, then I had to jump to the thread about the dog on Craig's list, then I had to read Danny's thread and the long drive and then back to this one to see how it all turned out. What an amazing story, it should be a movie! I envy all of you who followed it day by day. No wonder this is such a close community.


It's my favorite story


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the great update! So glad it's worked out so well for you all.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for the update! I love knowing he is doing well!


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow, couldn't sleep last night and read through this whole saga with tears. What a beautiful love story with such a happy new beginning!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful to hear Henry is doing better, hope he continues to do well.
Think of you and your family often. 

Stay safe in the storm.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

So nice to hear from you - it really has been a long time. Thrilled that everyone is doing well.


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello Golden Friends! Thought it was time for a little Sammy update again ??

I'm typing on my phone so I hope I can make it work with photos...

Sammy is doing great AND we have big news - he got a baby brother! My ten year old got the Cavalier puppy she's been asking for since she was five years old, and Sammy is the BEST big brother!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

This is Murphy



I love this picture from Murphy's first vet visit


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Before that, we took the kids and Samson camping in New Mexico for spring break. Other than Samson finding an entire dead cow to roll around in in the middle of the desert, near NO running water, when we had very little water and no scented shampoo or anything and about nine hours left in the car (!) it was a great trip. Sammy loved being out in the country, and he and the kids were properly worn out every night!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

On the ride home, he was clearly tired ?


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyway, Samson is a happy dog, even more so now that he has a little puppy friend. He is very protective and sweet with the baby and it's really fun to watch him play with a pup so much smaller than him! Sorry I don't have much time to check in here these days, but I think of you all and what a special role you played in expanding our family!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

It's always good to hear that Sammy and his family are doing well -- what a great life he now has. And love the pictures. That little Cavalier is really cute and what could be better than Sammy to teach him. Happy summer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!!*



caroline162 said:


> Hello Golden Friends! Thought it was time for a little Sammy update again ??
> 
> I'm typing on my phone so I hope I can make it work with photos...
> 
> Sammy is doing great AND we have big news - he got a baby brother! My ten year old got the Cavalier puppy she's been asking for since she was five years old, and Sammy is the BEST big brother!


Congratulations!! Sammy and Murphy look perfect together!!! So adorable!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I was thinking of you yesterday and wondering how you all were!. Great to hear that everything is going well, congratulations on Murphy, both pups certainly look happy together. Hoping you all have a wonderful summer ahead!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really great to see you again, thanks for the wonderful update. 

Sounds like you're family is having a wonderful summer. 
Congrats on little Murphy, he's so adorable. 
Sammy looks fantastic, great to hear he's such a good big brother. 

Enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So great to see your update! I love Murphy, what a cutie. I just saw a Cavalier yesterday - who looked exactly like Murphy! She was about nine months old - totally cute. I'm really glad everything has worked out so well with Samson and your family (dead cows notwithstanding!).


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Sweet pictures! How is your son? I seem to recall he had some medical issues you were concerned about. Did you find out anything? So happy Samson has a new buddy!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Caroline, thanks for the update on your family and their adventures. Sammy sure looks like a contented pup. That's the best comment a dog can make on his family.

And yes, how is Henry?


Max


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you so much for asking about Henry! We seem to have found a seizure medication that is working well right now, and everything is okay. It's been a long yearlong road to figure it out, and we are still going to Memphis every three months to see his neurologist. He and Sammy are besties - They sleep together most nights (that's them together in my profile pic).


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Great to get your news and the lovely photos of your new puppy with Sammy. I often wonder how you are doing. Have a good summer.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the update and photos!! Congrats on the new arrival. Looks and sounds like Sammy is enjoying his new baby brother. We still have your family pic on the side of the refrigerator, so we see it every day think about you and yours all the time 

Everyone looks so happy. Glad to read the meds are working well too. Yeah all the way around !!!


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

caroline162 said:


> Thank you so much for asking about Henry! We seem to have found a seizure medication that is working well right now, and everything is okay. It's been a long yearlong road to figure it out, and we are still going to Memphis every three months to see his neurologist. He and Sammy are besties - They sleep together most nights (that's them together in my profile pic).


Glad to hear that! I hope eventually he won't have to be on meds. That is a precious picture!


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Happy National Dog Day from the world's best :


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

caroline162 said:


> Happy National Dog Day from the world's best :


I'm glad all is well with Samson and all his family. You will love having a Cav. I miss my Tess so much sometimes...my daughter says she wants to get me a Cav puppy sometime...we will see. The picture of your two playing tug brought back memories of Tess and Tucker doing the same.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Samson is a very handsome dog. I pray all is well and continues to improve.

Max


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just sitting here watching TV with my regal prince Sammy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

Sammy sure looks comfortable!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Prince indeed! He's come a long way since his life in Ohio. You've given him a great life.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Go Sammy!! Now, if he could only get comfortable LOL

(beaming Dogfather )


----------

